# témoin à un mariage...



## elKBron (10 Mars 2008)

Hallo !

bon, ben voila, moi homme, vais être témoin au mariage de amiE femme.
Alors, moi demander s'il y a des choses particulières à faire à part signer un autographe pour la postérité dans les registres de la République, car moi jamais fait ça.

Je me pose cette question, car franchement, je ne me vois pas organiser son enterrement de vie de jeune fille... 

Vais peut être lui demander, tout simplement, si elle a des envies particulières.

Mais en attendant, déchainez vous (je peux vous faire confiance), donnez moi quelques ficelles pour être le top des témoins, et merci d'avance


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> Mais en attendant, déchainez vous (je peux vous faire confiance), *donnez moi quelques ficelles pour être le top des témoins*, et merci d'avance



Sois à l'heure..... 
 :mouais: 











------------------->[x]


----------



## divoli (10 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> Vais peut être lui demander, tout simplement, si elle a des envies particulières.
> 
> Mais en attendant, déchainez vous (je peux vous faire confiance)



T'inquiètes. Donne-nous son adresse, on arrive.


----------



## paradize (10 Mars 2008)

Ne pas oublier les bagues

Préparer un discours pour le repas

Et puis une autre idée, mais je m'interdis de le dire ici...


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> donnez moi quelques ficelles pour être le top des témoins, et merci d'avance


*
ficelle*


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2008)

n'oublie pas...tes papiers.
 et oui , tu signeras un docu officiel de la Republique !
 on a même en ce moment  un Ministere  de l'Identité Nationale
Ambiance ...Papiere Bitte Schnell
 (oh Pétain;, ca m'a échappé   )....
-

A part etre là et signer le registre , rien de special

Après tu peux retourner chez toi, ton role "officiel" est terminé
 une page est tournée,  tu peux  aller te saouler la gueule , te rappeler vos bisous sous la tente lors de vos viréees dans votre enfance (  weekend velo + soirée  cacolac+chips )

T'es payé au moins?
Non?

Même pas un plan cash ?
 genre vente à la Presse du mariage "secret" ou autres?
non?
T'es top largué!
M'enfin , il faut que ce mariage soit bling bling ! C'est ca la _modernitude_
Les vraies valeurs de la vie quoi..

t'es trop sympa, vraiment trop.
-------
 PS
Amuse toi bien


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

un témoin, ça témoigne. c'est tout.

Donc, tu laches rien, derrière le maire pour noter tout ce qu'il fait, collé à la mariée pour être sur qu'elle se barre pas. Penses à la superglue pour le marié, ça peut servir quand il redeviendra lucide et qu'il voudra prendre ses jambes à son cou. Pour la signature prends avec toi une plume d'oie, c'est du dernier chic.

Pour enterrer la vie de jeune fille de la mariée, envoie moi un MP pour la date et le lieu, ça porte malheur que le témoin soit là, mais je me dévoue, il parait que j'ai de bonnes ondes. 

J'espere avoir aider notre ami.

Bon mariage


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2008)

je conseille plume d'oie ET encrier
Sinon ca m'étonnerait qu'une signature en mode grattée à la plume  soit acceptée

ps 
normalement tu ne peux pas etre derrière le Maire
tu seras devant

Peaufine ton regard en mode bodyguard
L'oeil partout
( prends des raybans , c'est _très mode_)

Le seul problème avec le mode bodyguard c'est que par définition tu dois te distancier de la fête
Moins marrant que le pochetronnage  + discours imbibé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je conseille plume d'oie ET encrier
> Sinon ca m'étonnerait qu'une signature en mode grattée à la plume  soit acceptée
> 
> ps
> ...



faaaarpaitement mÔssieur le Maiiiire. C'est ma cop, copine? si si.:love::love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2008)

Pour avoir été témoin, je peux te dire que tu n'as rien à faire à part apposer ta signature quand on te le demandera.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> Hallo !
> 
> bon, ben voila, moi homme, vais être témoin...



*SALE BALANCE!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

Ca dépend de comment s'organise la fête. Parfois, les témoins sont mis à contribution pour l'animation du banquet et de l'enterrement de vie de jeune garçon/fille, et c'est alors un boulot considérable. Ca dépend de la tradition familiale.


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> Vais peut être lui demander, tout simplement, si elle a des envies particulières.



Elle est enceinte ? Parce que Pâques et les Rameaux et vice-versa, c'est bientôt.
Dans ce cas, prépare une liste de noms des fois que l'accouchement se précipite et que les mariés dans la confusion manquent d'idées.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Elle est enceinte ? Parce que Pâques et les Rameaux et vice-versa, c'est bientôt.
> Dans ce cas, prépare une liste de noms des fois que l'accouchement se précipite et que les mariés dans la confusion manquent d'idées.



c'est pas un baptème on te dit, c'est une union.


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est pas un baptème on te dit, c'est une union.



Oui, mais les envies 
(d'ailleurs en parlant d'union, on notera que les mathématiques humaines ont des spécificités mal traitées par le Bourbaki : de l'union à l'intersection, il n'y a qu'un pas )


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> Hallo !
> 
> bon, ben voila, moi homme, vais être témoin au mariage de amiE femme.
> Alors, moi demander s'il y a des choses particulières à faire à part signer un autographe pour la postérité dans les registres de la République, car moi jamais fait ça.



Fuis. Les mariages, c'est l'enfer dans la plupart des cas.
Sinon, tu peux aussi inviter Mackie : il détournera l'attention en se mouchant dans les rideaux, en fixant d'un &#339;il oxydé tout ce qui porte robe (même le prêtre) et en vomissant sur la pièce montée.

Côté pratique : en général vers 22 heures il tombe en étoile au milieu de la pièce, la bouche grande ouverte. Il suffit alors de le trainer dans un coin, de récupérer des capsules de boissons gazeuses et de proposer aux enfants présents de jouer à "la grenouille". A chaque capsule qui atteint son but, il éructe dans son coma, ce qui fait beaucoup rire les bambins. Ensuite vous êtes peinards entre adultes, ce qui pour le prix de deux bières est une prestation au rapport qualité/prix imbattable.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> ...
> 
> Mais en attendant, déchainez vous (je peux vous faire confiance), donnez moi quelques ficelles pour être le top des témoins, et merci d'avance



Bon, un seul conseil de ma part, si la demoiselle d'honneur est bonasse et que ses airs de Sainte n'y touche et ses tétons qui pointent à travers la soie de sa jolie robe te mettent le bois dans le tergal, bref, si tu caresses l'espoir de la pécho, évite d'abuser du mousseux au vin d'honneur...   

Sinon, moi, le témoin de mon mariage, je ne lui parle plus depuis longtemps... je lui en veux à mort de ne pas avoir été foutu de m' éviter de faire une telle connerie...  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2008)

Tout dépend si c'est un super pote ou pas...
Si c'est pas un super pote, tu n'y vas pas, comme ça ça mettra un peu d'animation et tu te payes un bon fou-rire en regardant l'agitation planqué dans ta bagnole...
Si c'est un bon pote, évite l'enterrement de vie de fille ou de  garçon.
C'est la pire connerie à lui faire...


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, un seul conseil de ma part, si la demoiselle d'honneur est bonasse et que ses airs de Sainte n'y touche et ses tétons qui pointent à travers la soie de sa jolie robe te mettent le bois dans le tergal, bref, si tu caresses l'espoir de la pécho, évite d'abuser du mousseux au vin d'honneur...



De ca aussi il faut se méfier. Un de mes potes a rencontré sa femme lors d'un mariage. Elles sont toutes belles lors d'un mariage (sauf le truc pas humain, mais c'est rare). Ce jour là, donc, elle était toute pomponnée, maquillée nickel, elle sentait bon....
Aujourd'hui, elle passe l'aspirateur en jogging défraichi avec les cheveux dans tous les sens, le teint blafard et la clope au bec. Classique, quoi ! 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> du mousseux au vin d'honneur...



Quelle horreur....


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> (...) te mettent le bois dans le tergal



J'avoue que je trouve cette expression très fleurie... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, *elle passe l'aspirateur* en jogging défraichi avec les cheveux dans tous les sens et la clope au bec. *Le truc classique*, quoi !



De la nécessité du partage des tâches ménagères  Monsieur étant un mou du manche... à balai, Madame prend les choses en main et revêt la tenue anti-câlins. Logique.


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Monsieur étant un mou du manche...



Je ne vous autorise pas !!!!!! Savez-vous que certains furent bannis pour le millième de ca ?????  :mouais:

Et puis, je ne vois pas l'interêt de se marier si c'est pour continuer à passer l'aspirateur !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ...
> Aujourd'hui, elle passe l'aspirateur en jogging défraichi avec les cheveux dans tous les sens, le teint blafard et la clope au bec. Classique, quoi ! ...



Je ne suis donc pas un cas isolé...


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je ne suis donc pas un cas isolé...



Dans le cas de Patochman, "les cheveux dans tous les sens" me semble un peu optimiste ! 
Ceci étant, elle était déjà comme ca lorsque vous vous êtes rencontrés...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> Hallo !
> 
> bon, ben voila, moi homme, vais être témoin au mariage de amiE femme.
> Alors, moi demander s'il y a des choses particulières à faire à part signer un autographe pour la postérité dans les registres de la République, car moi jamais fait ça.
> ...


 
achète toi ou met un costume plus beau que celui du maire et du marié et tu repartiras avec la mariée.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> achète toi ou met un costume plus beau que celui du maire et du marié et tu repartiras avec la mariée.



Il y a des fois où vaut mieux pas... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avoue que je trouve cette expression très fleurie... :love: :love: :love:



*©!!!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Savez-vous que certains furent bannis pour le millième de ca ?????  :mouais:


Ah ça!...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dans le cas de Patochman, "les cheveux dans tous les sens" me semble un peu optimiste !
> Ceci étant, elle était déjà comme ca lorsque vous vous êtes rencontrés...



Elle a tellement d'autres qualités... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## divoli (11 Mars 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Savez-vous que certains furent bannis pour le millième de ca ?????  :mouais:



Preuve que vous maîtrisez bien l'art du ménage. Je le note  



Amok a dit:


> Et puis, je ne vois pas l'interêt de se marier si c'est pour continuer à passer l'aspirateur !



C'est certain ! Autant changer la moquette. Madame, elle, se débarrassera de l'aspirateur usagé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Preuve que vous maîtrisez bien l'art du ménage. Je le note


Oui mais sans passer l'aspirateur


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui mais sans passer l'aspirateur




ElKBron, si tu dois préparer un enterrement de vie de jeune fille, tente le icanard qui sort de la soupière, ce sera plus original que le chippendale sortant du gâteau


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne vous autorise pas !!!!!! Savez-vous que certains furent bannis pour le millième de ca ?????  :mouais:





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Preuve que vous maîtrisez bien l'art du ménage. Je le note





Amok a dit:


> Dans le cas de Patochman, "les cheveux dans tous les sens" me semble un peu optimiste !










PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ça!...




=>[]


----------



## elKBron (11 Mars 2008)

yeaaaaah, c'est bon, je suis rassuré.

il est vrai que je me demandais si le discours était obligatoire, si le diaporama de quand on était petit était obligatoire aussi (je pense l'éviter celui là quand même, car il y a plus matière à se foutre de moi que d'elle ), etc.

La conclusion, c'est que finalement, la seule obligation, c'est de signer.

LA témoin, je n'y pense même pas. J'ai une compagne charmante et bien plus encore :love: 

Par contre, un discours... pourquoi pas, mais pour dire quoi ? thèse antithèse sainte aise


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ElKBron, si tu dois préparer un enterrement de vie de jeune fille, tente le icanard qui sort de la soupière, ce sera plus original que le chippendale sortant du gâteau


Il ne ferait pas un tabac avec ça. Il se ferait même plutôt jeter des oeufs pourris sur lui. 

Ah tiens, Elkbron, j'y pense, il y a un truc que tu peux faire : t'assurer que le maire n'est pas sarkozyste. Car si c'est le cas, il pourrait repartir avec la mariée.


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>



Mais que fait donc Patoch', derrière Amok, avec son gros plumeau à la main ?  :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

éviter les remakes...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> yeaaaaah, c'est bon, je suis rassuré.
> 
> il est vrai que je me demandais si le discours était obligatoire,


non, une convention 
( un peu comme le reste d'ailleurs)



> La conclusion, c'est que finalement, la seule obligation, c'est de signer.


vi
-donc etre là et dans un état assez libre , juste de quoi délicatement parapher



> Par contre, un discours... pourquoi pas, mais pour dire quoi ? thèse antithèse sainte aise


Là ca peut etre TRES marrant . A toi de voir
Dis toi que tout dépend de quand est fait le discours et de la qualité et du volume des boissons alcoolisées servies avant l'épreuve

Et là tu peux te lacher 
car
- fortes chances que tout le monde ( toi compris) ait un coup dans le nez
-certains se préparent à bailler rien qu'à l'idée d'affronter l'épreuve de l'écoute polie de discours ( y en aura plusieurs)
Alors surprends tout le monde !
Secoue les !
et évite  des trucs convenus entendus mille fois
Et bien sûr l'idéal est de prendre le contrepied des discours faits juste avant ( le père , le beau père ,  la meilleure amie etc etc)


----------



## elKBron (11 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et bien sûr l'idéal est de prendre le contrepied des discours faits juste avant ( le père , le beau père ,  la meilleure amie etc etc)


donc de l'improvisation !!! :afraid:
bah, ca changera mes habitudes  des presentations  en reunions ultra préparées


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> vi
> -donc etre là et dans un état assez libre , juste de quoi délicatement parapher


Qu'il mette une croix ! Ca ira plus vite.


----------



## elKBron (11 Mars 2008)

je pensais à un tampon encreur...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2008)

C'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Qu'il mette une croix ! Ca ira plus vite.





elKBron a dit:


> je pensais à un tampon encreur...


j'y avais pensé et j'ai failli en parler 
mais...
document officiel donc 
signature manuscrite ( et sensée etre  la même que l'usuelle)

Maintenant tu peux arriver en simulant un résultat d' accident: les 2 avant bras  immobilisés dans du platre

 effet annexe tu serais  totalement tributaire du bon vouloir d'autrui pour la becquée, bon vouloir qui ira en s'amenuisant le long de la fête , sauf si âme très charitable ayant un sens aigu de la charité ou de la compassion, à mon avis c'est risqué , et ensuite faudra trouver un volontaire pour enlever le platre et encore pas sûr
imagine ca
- mais puisque je vous dis que c'était une blaaaaague , enlevez moi ca 
- completement bourré le  elKBron, et en plus il met sa santé en jeu, il est encore sous le choc de l'accident le pauvre


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ElKBron, si tu dois préparer un enterrement de vie de jeune fille, tente le icanard qui sort de la soupière, ce sera plus original que le chippendale sortant du gâteau



*LA SOUPIÈRE! LA SOUPIÈRE!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

Administrativement parlant, le témoin confirme son état-civil décliné par le Maire ou l'officier d'Etat-Civil procédant au mariage (nom, âge, profession). Il signe ensuite le registre.

Etre témoin c'est une marque d'affection ou d'amitié. Renvoies donc l'ascenseur avec élégance.
Je suggère un petit discours au vin d'honneur émaillé de quelques citations qui lui donneront une saveur culturelle et raffinées.
Quelques exemples :

"Le mariage est la seule aventure offerte aux lâches." (Voltaire)
"Le mariage est la forme bourgeoise de la prostitution." (Marx)

Il y en a pas mal d'autres toutes aussi bien tournées.

Sympa non ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Etre témoin c'est une marque d'affection ou d'amitié. Renvoies donc l'ascenseur avec élégance.


voilà
etre témoin c'est etre... liftier en tenue de groom !.... 

_Petit , montez nous  directement au 7 è ciel SVP , et que ca saute ! _


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> "Le mariage est la forme bourgeoise de la prostitution." (Marx)



Il n'y avait bien que lui pour écrire un truc pareil. Ça se voit qu'il ne connaissait pas les tarifs de la prostitution hors du "bloc communiste".


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il n'y avait bien que lui pour écrire un truc pareil. Ça se voit qu'il ne connaissait pas les tarifs de la prostitution hors du "bloc communiste".



Il devait tout de même bien connaître les tarifs de WhiteChappel...


----------



## Nobody (11 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> Hallo !
> 
> bon, ben voila, moi homme, vais être témoin au mariage de amiE femme.
> Alors, moi demander s'il y a des choses particulières à faire à part signer un autographe pour la postérité dans les registres de la République, car moi jamais fait ça.
> ...



T'énerve pas: dans deux ans ils auront divorcé alors...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Mars 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> T'énerve pas: dans deux ans ils auront divorcé alors...


Et une grue de plus qui retournera au casting... :love:


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et une grue de plus qui retournera au casting... :love:



pour le mariage ? nan merci plus jamais :affraid: :affraid: 



souvenir hilarant de mon dernier mariage ...

pour moi meme  j'avais choisis mes 2 temoins , un couple marié , elle qui ne travaillait plus depuis quelques année , lui qui travaillait dans la restauration
pour mon futur  mari ... je ne sais plus qui lui avait choisit :rose: ... bref pas d'importance ce detail 

a un moment donnée  le mec en face de nous , qui se parade avec un  drapeau de travers sur ses epaules , clame nos identités , puis celle des temoins ... c'est au tour de mes temoins et j'entends :
"les temoins : 
mme dupont née villeret de profession commercante demeurant rue preiss a lyon et 
mr hertz de profession peintre en batiment demeurant rue pointcarré a marseille  .... * "

je regarde le mec avec le drapeau , je regarde mes temoins et j'eclate de rire :
une fois de plus il avaient  trafiqué  leur papiers pour escapper au fisc    


personne a compris pourquoi j'ai eclaté de rire , dans les photos on voit ma belle famille qui me regarde ébahi .... et perplexe !!  


* nom , rue, et ville prise au hasard


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> * rue, et ville prise au hasard


 mouais... tu veux pas aller rejoindre Alèm en bretagne ?


----------



## divoli (11 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pour le mariage ? nan merci plus jamais :affraid: :affraid:



Boarf, c'est cyclique...


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Boarf, c'est cyclique...


nan, on a fait un deal elle et moi... et la sanction c'est des baffes... vas pas pourrir le deal steup


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> nan, on a fait un deal elle et moi... et la sanction c'est des baffes... vas pas pourrir le deal steup



tu serais pas content si je retombe dans le panneau ?  
tu pourrais ainsi me baffer a volonté   

mais.... ça ne risque pas : 
je me presente soit a la mairie , soit a la salle d'accouchement tous les 10 ans ...
et dans les 2 cas le delais est bientot a terme donc .....pas de baffes   



edit ; je viens de me souvenir pourquoi depuis quelques jours j'avais en tete le 12 mars :
non, ce n'est pas l'annif d'un copain ou d'un ex petit ami mais....la date de mon premier mariage 
_je vais quand meme verifier le livret de famille... le doute persiste :rateau: _


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2008)

C'est toi Suzan Mayer dans les Desesperates Housewives ?


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> _je vais quand meme verifier le livret de famille... le doute persiste :rateau: _



c'est bien cela


----------



## divoli (11 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> nan, on a fait un deal elle et moi... et la sanction c'est des baffes... vas pas pourrir le deal steup



Nan, c'est une règle de trois.

Désir
Plaisir
Soupir.

C'est cyclique...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> nan, on a fait un deal elle et moi... et la sanction c'est des baffes... vas pas pourrir le deal steup



Et les baffes sans deal ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2008)

Ahhhh les "actes gratuits"
Vaste domaine
(surtout dans un couple)
voir les tags " libre arbitre" " philo"  "psychanalyse " "pouvoirs"  " passeque javé envie" " etc etc


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> voir les tags (...) "psychanalyse "



Ah non, surtout pas ! D'ailleurs, si cela ne tenait qu'à moi, j'interdirais l'achat et l'abonnement au magazine "Psychologies" à tout membre du sexe féminin. D'ailleurs, on se demande bien ce que fait le gouvernement en laissant à la vente libre ce genre de parution hautement subversive ! Après, elles s'imaginent avoir tout compris et au lieu de "casse-*******s" te traitent de "psychopathe",  t'expliquent que "tout le monde est névrosé, et que si tu le sais pas c'est que t'as rien compris" (ca me fera toujours rire ca : si tout le monde l'est, c'est une normalité, pas une "maladie" mentale), qu'il est absolument normal d'aller consulter un psy en 2008 (un peu comme avant on allait a la piscine, a part que la piscine c'est bon pour lutter contre la cellulite, alors que le psy...) et que si tu le fais pas c'est la preuve  irréfutable que t'es pas normal,  que "psychologies" explique que la femme d'aujourd'hui porte (mais sans s'en apercevoir) la souffrance de toutes les femmes bafouées dans les siècles passés (là, sanglots étouffés) et que donc il est absolument juste que l'homme d'aujourd'hui ferme sa gueule (ou alors c'est un psychopathe irrécupérable), etc.

Non, non, non : pas ce tag là, jamais ! 



pascalformac a dit:


> " libre arbitre"



:mouais:



pascalformac a dit:


> " philo"



Sujet du jour : "la mariée est-elle l'avenir de l'homme ?" 



pascalformac a dit:


> "pouvoirs"



Pour avoir le pouvoir, il faut pouvoir (voir tag précédent).



pascalformac a dit:


> passeque javé envie"



C'est en général a ce moment là que la baffe part !  :love:


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2008)

et "femme actuelle" , hein ? 
C'est un peu pareil mais en beaucoup plus moche
( ainsi que FHM  et autres mags pour zoms)

( psychologies  a un habillage et vernis  plus "bobo"; c'est d"'ailleurs assez marrant de voir la dispo sur la premiere de couv , avec une star "saine" et des en têtes "accrocheurs"  à pisser de rire)


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et "femme actuelle" , hein ?
> C'est un peu pareil mais en beaucoup plus moche
> ( ainsi que FHM  et autres mags pour zoms)



Pareil. Perso, je ne l'autorise à lire que "Pif Gadget". Déjà, il y a des images, et  le temps qu'elle comprenne a quoi sert le gadget, et qu'elle l'assemble (en moyenne 5 jours car je prends bien soin de planquer des pièces importantes), je suis tranquille.

D'autant qu'ensuite j'échange lesdites pièces contre des TIG : 1 vis, une vaisselle, 1 tige en plastique, l'aspirateur... Comme c'est un hebdo, en gérant bien la pénurie, j'évite tout travail ménager. Pour "la fourchette à Spaghettis", j'ai même réussi a prendre une semaine d'avance (on ne sait jamais, une grêve des Presses Parisiennes peut toujours arriver). Avec "les pois sauteurs du Mexique", c'était le rêve. Qui n'a jamais vu sa femme essayer de trier les mâles des femelles n'a rien vu. 



pascalformac a dit:


> ( psychologies  a un habillage et vernis  plus "bobo"; c'est d"'ailleurs assez marrant de voir la dispo sur la premiere de couv , avec une star "saine" et des en têtes "accrocheurs"  à pisser de rire)



Subversif, je te disais.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pareil. Perso, je ne l'autorise à lire que "Pif Gadget". Déjà, il y a des images, et ensuite le temps qu'elle comprenne a quoi sert le gadget, et qu'elle l'assemble (en moyenne 3 jours car je prends bien soin de planquer des pièces importantes), je suis tranquille.
> 
> D'autant qu'ensuite j'échange lesdites pièces contre des TIG : 1 vis, une vaisselle, 1 tige en plastique, l'aspirateur... Comme c'est un hebdo, en gérant bien la pénurie, j'évite tout travail ménager.


l'avantage du defunt cadeau bonux , c'est qu'on faisait dans l'utile 
Avec Pif , le problème c'est qu'il fallait aussi faire des explications de texte

saynete
 je comprends pas pourquoi il dit ca " totoche"
ô lumière de ma vie , daigne m'éclairer sur ce point*

(* il faut savoir se faire respecter et ne pas etre apostrophé de manière vulgaire ou trop familière, l'étalon de l'horreur en ce domaine étant " un gars - une fille", de la pure propagande gnangnan)


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> (* il faut savoir se faire respecter et ne pas etre apostrophé de manière vulgaire ou trop familière, l'étalon de l'horreur en ce domaine étant " un gars - une fille", de la pure propagande gnangnan)



D'autant que cette série est tombée dans l'horreur lorsque les scénaristes (probablement un message à l'attention de ceux envisageant de "sauter le pas") décidèrent de marier les deux personnages.
Ce pauvre Loulou, depuis, vit l'enfer. Avant, son existence était un manège coloré et musical, le simple fait de se réveiller lui scotchait un sourire aux lèvres, il dansait dans la rue et était aimable avec ses contemporaines.
Depuis le jour funeste des épousailles il marche le dos vouté, l'oeil torve : toute trace de joie de vivre a disparue de son regard. Vide de tout sentiment, de toute curiosité, il se néglige, pleure en rentrant chez lui et pratique de nouveau l'onanisme actif.
Par contre, Chouchou, elle, y va à fond. Et vas-y que j'invite les copines sans retenue, que jolie maman squatte l'apparte, que je passe ma vie au phone, que je crame la Visa. Image pitoyable car réaliste de cette société où tout part à volo...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

je vois que nous avons affaire à des connoisseurs.

C'est vrai qu'un minimum de discipline au sein du couple est nécessaire. Ainsi, je prends bien soin d'avoir fini mon journal avant de m'enquérir du plat amoureusement mijoté, que dans un élan de bonté, j'accorde à ma tendre 5 minutes de répit pendant que je démarre ma sieste et qu'elle ne commence le repassage, qu'elle profite (suis je bon) de mon absence pour passer l'aspirateur (il faut voir comment elle joue avec entrain de cet instrument). Et bien sur, après une dure et longue journée de labeur elle enfile ses plus beaux atours (enfin, au vu de la taille, je peux vous assurer que le prix est inversement proportionnel au métrage de tissus) pour me divertir et m'apporter le repos bien mérité.

Je lui laisse même le loisir de sortir le chien, les poubelles... (je sais, quel St Homme)

Oui, messieurs, la femme est l'avenir de l'homme, surtout pour les travaux ménagers.


Aïe, pas la têteu.


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> enfin, au vu de la taille, je peux vous assurer que le prix est inversement proportionnel au métrage de tissus



Oui, c'est une des premières phrases malheureuses post-mariage (surtout si compte commun) : "j'ai acheté un _*petit*_ haut" ou "une _*petite*_ robe". Il y a aussi le classique "j'ai eu un *petit* incident avec la voiture".

En général, c'est là que la première goutte de sueur perle sur notre colonne vertébrale, que notre système pileux réagit, que notre pupille se dilate, que l'estomac se noue. Le corps entier se met en position réactive face au danger. C'est "Fear factor" à domicile, la grande chute niagaresque vers l'horreur bancaire. Tout notre être est tendu, sauf l'entre jambe qui par un curieux reflexe compensatoire se met aux abonnés morts pour la TVA. En général, c'est a ce moment là que l'on voit sa vie défiler : l'école primaire, les bras de sa mère, la première fauche...

Mesdames, notez que vous pouvez aussi donner votre point de vue du mariage !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> pratique de nouveau l'onanisme actif.



Il joue à la playstation, quoi 



Amok a dit:


> Mesdames, notez que vous pouvez aussi donner votre point de vue du mariage !



Deux minutes, elles terminent le ménage


----------



## kisbizz (12 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mesdames, notez que vous pouvez aussi donner votre point de vue du mariage !



ce soir ..... là je n'ai plus le temp mais bon, juste 2 mots :

le mariage ? 
c'est surtout une bonne affaire pour l'homme , voilà une boniche gratos surtout quand elle travaille et qu'elle N' UTILISE que SA CB !!!:mouais: 


il y a surement  des truc sympa dans un mariage mais moi a bout de 2 j'ai pas reussi a les trouver :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2008)

d'un humoriste Anglais dont j'ai oublié le nom:
"Le mariage c'est gérer à deux des problèmes qu'on n'aurait jamais eu si on ne s'était pas marié"...



du même:

"Le mariage, c'est ne faire plus qu'un.
Le problème c'est de savoir lequel"


----------



## divoli (12 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est surtout une bonne affaire pour l'homme , voilà une boniche gratos surtout quand elle travaille et qu'elle N' UTILISE que SA CB !!!:mouais:



Bah il faut bien lui trouver une utilité, et sans qu'elle se transforme en gouffre financier.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah il faut bien lui trouver une utilité, et sans qu'elle se transforme en gouffre financier.



utilité, utilité??? disons qu'il faut l'occuper... (le reste de la phrase est bonne)

J'ai plein de nouvelles amies moi.


----------



## spud34 (12 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis mariée depuis bientôt 7 ans avec un homme que je "fréquente" depuis plus de 12 ans. Le mariage n'a rien changé dans notre quotidien: il ne s'affale pas le soir venu ou le week end en jogging informe sur le canapé, à siroter sa bière ou a se gratter les c....... !!! Nous avons choisi de nous marier pour officialiser notre couple, pour le renforcer et c'est une belle réussite. Je me réveille chaque matin heureuse de le sentir près de moi, notre vie sexuelle est belle et bien existante et satisfaisante, nos têtes fourmillent de projets communs et de plus personnels. Bref, je fais (nous faisons) un mariage heureux et j'ai l'impression, à lire de nombreux posts, que c'est totalement exceptionnel!!! Que c'est triste de les lire!!!


----------



## divoli (12 Mars 2008)

Ben met les photos. C'est une tradition sur MacGe.


----------



## spud34 (12 Mars 2008)

Crois-moi, elles n'apporteraient rien de plus à mon propos


----------



## mado (12 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> .. Nous avons choisi de nous marier pour officialiser notre couple, pour le renforcer..




Officialiser, renforcer.
ça c'est un lien de cause à effet que j'aurai toujours du mal à comprendre..


----------



## divoli (12 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Crois-moi, elles n'apporteraient rien de plus à mon propos



Mais peut-être un peu plus de piquant à ce topic...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ahhhh les "actes gratuits"



Il y a aussi les actes manqués. L'homme connaît ça par coeur. Vu que les infos entre par une oreille et sorte souvent par l'autre, le passage entre les deux étant délicat. Je m'explique. 
L'info arrive. Par exemple : Aller chercher du pain. 
Elle entre dans l'oreille et arrive à ce qu'il faut bien appeler un cerveau. C'est alors qu'elle commence à jouer les boules de flipper entre la dernière news de l'Échappement. Pour information, il s'agit d'un magazine automobile et non dernier édito de Bocuse sur les bienfaits de la nourriture du Gers. 
Sortant des méandres de l'Échappement, notre info arrive dans les plaines du Chasseur Français. Coincé entre la pêche à la truite et la pêche au thon, elle ne s'en sort pas si mal vu que le pain peut-être un aliment pour appâter à peu près tout et n'importe quoi ! 
Cet obstacle passé, elle arrive au Challenge. Là, on peut dire qu'elle est toujours présente à son esprit pour deux raisons. L'une est fort sérieuse : le court des céréales. L'autre est plus masculine que financière. Le pain est tout de même quelque chose qui tient à coeur à l'homme. Il aime bien manger. C'est pour cela qu'anatomiquement parlant, ce qui tient à coeur à l'homme se situe au niveau de l'estomac. Les deux organes sont donc liés. Drôle d'anatomie me direz-vous ? Je vous répondrais oui et encore vous n'avez rien vu ! L'estomac est placé à mi-chemin entre le marteau et l'enclume, autrement dit entre la fierté de mâle de l'homme et son cerveau. L'important à savoir, est que la fierté de l'homme se compose de deux éléments imbriqués. Grosso modo, il y a une sorte de battant qui a tendance à raisonner dans la boîte crânienne de l'homme comme celui d'une cloche. Plus le battant est petit, plus le son est aigu, plus il est gros, plus il est grave. 
Revenons à notre idée : aller chercher le pain. Elle habite toujours l'homme à ce stade mais les choses vont se gâter. En effet, elle va se trouver confrontée bientôt aux dernières lectures masculines. Et là, autant dire que ce n'est pas gagné. 
À la traversée d'Entrevue, elle résiste car l'estomac se rappelle encore à l'homme. À l'approche de Playboy, rien ne va plus ! La notion de pain, de baguette par un phénomène fulgurant prend de l'"R" ! L'info est en danger, la baguette devient braguette ! L'homme sous l'emprise de son battant de cloche voit son cerveau raisonner de mille mots. Serait-ce fichu ? Perdue entre les seins de Monica Belluci et les courbes de Victoria Silvstedt, la baguette se tortille, se transforme en ficelle pour les plus pervers, voire en bâtard pour les plus aventureux ! 
Allons, ne pleurez pas car tout n'est pas perdu ! Voyant pointer tant d'anatomies généreuses, l'homme se souvient de l'info, de la raison pour laquelle il était sorti. Devant la devanture de la boulangère , il clame : deux miches et une baguette, si j'vous plais Madame !
Il paie et revient une miche sous chaque bras et sa baguette dans la main, vers le foyer conjugal. En arrivant il ouvre la boîte aux lettres et il découvre le relevé de banque. Il l'ouvre et lorsqu'il voit le montant du débit, son coeur/estomac s'emballe. Il saute sur sa baguette et dans un geste rageur la secoue gardant à la main le quignon qu'il le dévore aussi tôt. Voilà pourquoi, il manque toujours le quignon du pain lorsqu'il le rapporte. Et pourquoi, il vous rapporte parfois une miche en plus.

Le lien entre le coeur et le portefeuille fera l'objet d'une prochaine intervention


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il y a aussi les actes manqués. L'homme connaît ça par coeur. Vu que les infos entre par une oreille et sorte souvent par l'autre, le passage entre les deux étant délicat. Je m'explique.
> L'info arrive. Par exemple : Aller chercher du pain.
> Elle entre dans l'oreille et arrive à ce qu'il faut bien appeler un cerveau. C'est alors qu'elle commence à jouer les boules de flipper entre la dernière news de l'Échappement. Pour information, il s'agit d'un magazine automobile et non dernier édito de Bocuse sur les bienfaits de la nourriture du Gers.
> Sortant des méandres de l'Échappement, notre info arrive dans les plaines du Chasseur Français. Coincé entre la pêche à la truite et la pêche au thon, elle ne s'en sort pas si mal vu que le pain peut-être un aliment pour appâter à peu près tout et n'importe quoi !
> ...



Autant d'à priori dans un seul post laisse présager d'une méconnaissance presque totale de l'homme.
Mais c'est bon de vous laisser croire ça, ça nous évite que vous vous intéressiez au reste...


----------



## spud34 (12 Mars 2008)

mado a dit:


> Officialiser, renforcer.
> ça c'est un lien de cause à effet que j'aurai toujours du mal à comprendre..



Je ne voulais pas mettre de lien de cause à effet. L'officialiser nous semblait important, que les autres sachent que l'on est ensemble, grosso modo. Le renforcer, ça va plus être dans le symbole, porter le même nom, par exemple. Tout ça, c'est une perception très personnelle de l'acte. Je ne veux pas faire d'apologie du mariage, si certains préfèrent l'union libre, c'est très bien aussi. Je sais que certaines personnes, dès qu'elles ont la bague au doigt, se laissent complètement aller, ne prennent plus la peine de séduire l'autre. Mon témoignage voulait juste dire que ce n'est pas obligatoire, heureusement!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Autant d'à priori dans un seul post laisse présager d'une méconnaissance presque totale de l'homme.
> Mais c'est bon de vous laisser croire ça, ça nous évite que vous vous intéressiez au reste...



 Messieurs : 1 à 0 



ZRXolivier a dit:


> J'ai plein de nouvelles amies moi.



Quoique


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Je ne voulais pas mettre de lien de cause à effet. L'officialiser nous semblait important, que les autres sachent que l'on est ensemble, grosso modo. Le renforcer, ça va plus être dans le symbole, porter le même nom, par exemple. Tout ça, c'est une perception très personnelle de l'acte. Je ne veux pas faire d'apologie du mariage, si certains préfèrent l'union libre, c'est très bien aussi. Je sais que certaines personnes, dès qu'elles ont la bague au doigt, se laissent complètement aller, ne prennent plus la peine de séduire l'autre. Mon témoignage voulait juste dire que ce n'est pas obligatoire, heureusement!!!!



ce n'est pas une question de mariage ou pas. J'ai effectivement eu une expérience très malheureuse du mariage. Compensé aujourd'hui  par 16 ans avec ZRXvalou et une vie pleine d'imprévus, de haut de bas...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Messieurs : 1 à 0
> 
> 
> 
> Quoique



heu, bonjour marraine.:love:


----------



## spud34 (12 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ce n'est pas une question de mariage ou pas. J'ai effectivement eu une expérience très malheureuse du mariage. Compensé aujourd'hui  par 16 ans avec ZRXvalou et une vie pleine d'imprévus, de haut de bas...



On est d'accord donc... 

Aujourd'hui, il est beaucoup plus tendance de dénigrer le mariage que de le défendre. Ca semble être une valeur traditionaliste et donc mauvaise par essence. Le mariage est effectivement une institution très ancienne, mais je ne vois pas en quoi il serait systématiquement néfaste. Chacun sa vision des choses donc, aujourd'hui, la société a évolué de manière à ce que le mariage ne soit plus obligatoire, c'est un progrès, non?


----------



## mado (12 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Je ne voulais pas mettre de lien de cause à effet. L'officialiser nous semblait important, que les autres sachent que l'on est ensemble, grosso modo. Le renforcer, ça va plus être dans le symbole, porter le même nom, par exemple. Tout ça, c'est une perception très personnelle de l'acte. Je ne veux pas faire d'apologie du mariage, si certains préfèrent l'union libre, c'est très bien aussi. Je sais que certaines personnes, dès qu'elles ont la bague au doigt, se laissent complètement aller, ne prennent plus la peine de séduire l'autre. Mon témoignage voulait juste dire que ce n'est pas obligatoire, heureusement!!!!


 

C'est un lien que _les gens_ font souvent. Même si c'est surtout affaire de langage et de choix de mots  

J'ai bien compris qu'il n'y avait aucun prosélytisme dans les tiens


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> d'un humoriste Anglais dont j'ai oublié le nom:
> "Le mariage c'est gérer à deux des problèmes qu'on n'aurait jamais eu si on ne s'était pas marié"...
> 
> 
> ...



- Français mort ? 
- Ah non...
- George Bernard Shaw ?
- Bonne réponse de François Nourrissier !
- Ta ta ta la ta la ta ta ta taaaaaaa !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

J'ai assisté à plusieurs mariage - mais pas tant que ça.
J'ai été témoin, une fois.
Je me suis marié, une fois aussi - après avoir failli être pacsé, une fois toujours.

Témoin, c'est moins stressant que mari, finalement, et plus motivant que simple participant - toutes choses étant égales par ailleurs, comme on dit.

Témoin, c'est bien.


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mars 2008)

On peut aussi être témoin de son propre mariage. Là, par exemple, je suis devant le maire, me préparant à dire oui. Je suis conscience de cette situation. Ma conscience est visée intentionnelle de l'homme à l'écharpe.  En même temps, cette conscience s'accompagne d'une conscience de soi.  A la différence de la première, elle ne vise pas la situation. Elle ne vise rien d'ailleurs. Elle accompagne seulement la première conscience comme ce qui la reflète, comme son témoin.  

Ceci fait que le témoin du mariage est doublement témoin. A titre de conscience, il est la conscience, non du marié, mais du témoin. Il ne vise pas le maire comme celui à qui il va dire oui. Il ne lui fait pas face. Il est plutôt de biais. Il est là pour témoigner. Et à titre de conscience de soi, il est conscience de lui-même comme témoin.

Le mariage est donc un phénomène qui multiplie les témoins, ceci d'autant plus qu'il me semble que chacun des mariés a deux témoins


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> On peut aussi être témoin de son propre mariage. Là, par exemple, je suis devant le maire, me préparant à dire oui. Je suis conscience de cette situation. Ma conscience est visée intentionnelle de l'homme à l'écharpe.  En même temps, cette conscience s'accompagne d'une conscience de soi.  A la différence de la première, elle ne vise pas la situation. Elle ne vise rien d'ailleurs. Elle accompagne seulement la première conscience comme ce qui la reflète, comme son témoin.
> 
> Ceci fait que le témoin du mariage est doublement témoin. A titre de conscience, il est la conscience, non du marié, mais du témoin. Il ne vise pas le maire comme celui à qui il va dire oui. Il ne lui fait pas face. Il est plutôt de biais. Il est là pour témoigner. Et à titre de conscience de soi, il est conscience de lui-même comme témoin.
> 
> Le mariage est donc un phénomène qui multiplie les témoins, ceci d'autant plus qu'il me semble que chacun des mariés a deux témoins



J'ai un cadeau pour toi : une jolie chemise blanche dont les bras peuvent se nouer dans le dos. Ensuite, si tu es sage, nous irons installer tes affaires dans une jolie chambre capitonnée où tu pourras discuter avec Jules César.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2008)

Ouais, envoie-le... Y'a déjà Napoléon qui me les ride.
Ils vont bien s'entendre


----------



## Aladdin Sane (12 Mars 2008)

Marié deux fois.
Pas loin de deux échecs.

Bizarrement j'y crois encore. Je dois être un incurable optimiste.
Le prochain sera-t-il le bon?

Témoin dans quelques semaines. Ce sera ma première fois. Mais au moins ai-je plus de motivation pour y aller qu'à mon dernier mariage... La place de témoin est tellement plus simple.
Au moins on ne se demande pas si on a faiit une grosse connerie quand on nsigne en bas du papier. On est juste là pour attester que la connerie, c'est l'autre qui la fait!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2008)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Marié deux fois.
> Pas loin de deux échecs.
> Témoin dans quelques semaines.



Tu y vas avec madame?...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (12 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu y vas avec madame?...



Pour le moment oui, mais ça peut encore changer...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il ne vise pas le maire comme celui à qui il va dire oui.


 
Arrête-moi si je dis une connerie, mais il me semble que ce n'est pas au maire qu'il faut dire oui mais, au choix, à la meringue blanche qui pleure à côté de toi ou au grand saucisson tout raide et suant dans son costard à côté aussi, selon que tu es toi même le saucisson ou la meringue.

Peut-être pour ça que tant de mariages finissent en jus de boudin : la meringue au saucisson, c'est dégueulasse !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> la meringue au saucisson, c'est dégueulasse !



Je m'abstiendrai de tout commentaire, tant il me chagrinerai de me faire bannir de ce fil passionnant qui me plaît tellement...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Arrête-moi si je dis une connerie, mais il me semble que ce n'est pas au maire qu'il faut dire oui mais, au choix, à la meringue blanche qui pleure à côté de toi ou au grand saucisson tout raide et suant dans son costard à côté aussi, selon que tu es toi même le saucisson ou la meringue.
> 
> Peut-être pour ça que tant de mariages finissent en jus de boudin : la meringue au saucisson, c'est dégueulasse !



Tu es sûr ?

Mais alors, il sert à quoi le maire ?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (12 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu es sûr ?
> 
> Mais alors, il sert à quoi le maire ?



A faire signer des papiers qu'il devra reconnaître avoir signé le jour du divorce...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> On peut aussi être témoin de son propre mariage. Là, par exemple, je suis devant le maire, me préparant à dire oui. Je suis conscience de cette situation. Ma conscience est visée intentionnelle de l'homme à l'écharpe. En même temps, cette conscience s'accompagne d'une conscience de soi. A la différence de la première, elle ne vise pas la situation. Elle ne vise rien d'ailleurs. Elle accompagne seulement la première conscience comme ce qui la reflète, comme son témoin.
> 
> Ceci fait que le témoin du mariage est doublement témoin. A titre de conscience, il est la conscience, non du marié, mais du témoin. Il ne vise pas le maire comme celui à qui il va dire oui. Il ne lui fait pas face. Il est plutôt de biais. Il est là pour témoigner. Et à titre de conscience de soi, il est conscience de lui-même comme témoin.
> 
> Le mariage est donc un phénomène qui multiplie les témoins, ceci d'autant plus qu'il me semble que chacun des mariés a deux témoins


 

le témoin est son propre témoin, il est aussi le témoin du marié qui est lui même son propre témoin. l'autre témoin est son propre témoin, il est aussi le témoin de la mariée qui est elle même son propre témoin. les témoins allant par paire, il y a un doublement des témoins. à la fin le maire qui est le témoin majeur du mariage et aussi son propre témoin. 
il y a comme un effet miroir dans le fait de témoigner ou d'être témoin...
alors, quand un témoin se regarde dans la glace (pour rajuster sa cravate par exemple) qui voit-il ou que voit-il ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2008)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> A faire signer des papiers qu'il devra reconnaître avoir signé le jour du divorce...



Puuuuuréééééée! J'en ai trouvé un encore plus optimiste que moi!!! :bebe: :bebe: :love:


----------



## Aladdin Sane (12 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Puuuuuréééééée! J'en ai trouvé un encore plus optimiste que moi!!! :bebe: :bebe: :love:



A ben oui. Sinon, je ne me serai pas raté à mon premier divorce!!! :rateau::love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais alors, il sert à quoi le maire ?


 
Il a raison not' président, il est plus que temps re remettre de l'instruction civique à l'école !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais, envoie-le... Y'a déjà Napoléon qui me les ride.
> Ils vont bien s'entendre



Le truc est de savoir s'ils sont déjà dans cet état avant le mariage ou si c'est le mariage qui les rend comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le truc est de savoir s'ils sont déjà dans cet état avant le mariage ou si c'est le mariage qui les rend comme ça



farpaitement maaaaraaiiiiine.
Le ma riage donne soif. Agades moi, une loque humaineu..


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> farpaitement maaaaraaiiiiine.
> Le ma riage donne soif. Agades moi, une loque humaineu..



oui, mais toi c'était déjà avant      :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> On peut aussi être témoin de son propre mariage. Là, par exemple, je suis devant le maire, me préparant à dire oui. Je suis conscience de cette situation. Ma conscience est visée intentionnelle de l'homme à l'écharpe.  En même temps, cette conscience s'accompagne d'une conscience de soi.  A la différence de la première, elle ne vise pas la situation. Elle ne vise rien d'ailleurs. Elle accompagne seulement la première conscience comme ce qui la reflète, comme son témoin.
> 
> Ceci fait que le témoin du mariage est doublement témoin. A titre de conscience, il est la conscience, non du marié, mais du témoin. Il ne vise pas le maire comme celui à qui il va dire oui. Il ne lui fait pas face. Il est plutôt de biais. Il est là pour témoigner. Et à titre de conscience de soi, il est conscience de lui-même comme témoin.
> 
> Le mariage est donc un phénomène qui multiplie les témoins, ceci d'autant plus qu'il me semble que chacun des mariés a deux témoins





LHO a dit:


> le témoin est son propre témoin, il est aussi le témoin du marié qui est lui même son propre témoin. l'autre témoin est son propre témoin, il est aussi le témoin de la mariée qui est elle même son propre témoin. les témoins allant par paire, il y a un doublement des témoins. à la fin le maire qui est le témoin majeur du mariage et aussi son propre témoin.
> il y a comme un effet miroir dans le fait de témoigner ou d'être témoin...
> alors, quand un témoin se regarde dans la glace (pour rajuster sa cravate par exemple) qui voit-il ou que voit-il ?



 :afraid: :hosto: 
Non vraiment, vous devriez vous marier tous les deux... je veux bien être témoin... si Patoch est demoiselle d'honneur...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> je veux bien être témoin...


Mais à quel niveau ? - non, parce que tu ne précises pas, alors on se demande.

A moins que tu n'aies pas vu qu'il y avait plusieurs niveaux de témoignage possible.
Donc que tu n'aies rien compris aux posts auxquels tu réponds.
Donc, que tu te laisses aller à la raillerie.
Et ça, c'est mal !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> si Patoch est demoiselle d'honneur...  :rateau:


Naaaan ; je pourrai pas... Je suis témoin de moralité au divorce d'un ami...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais à quel niveau ? - non, parce que tu ne précises pas, alors on se demande.
> 
> A moins que tu n'aies pas vu qu'il y avait plusieurs niveaux de témoignage possible.
> Donc que tu n'aies rien compris aux posts auxquels tu réponds.
> ...


 

mais... il a peut être plusieurs masques...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Naaaan ; je pourrai pas... Je suis témoin de moralité au divorce d'un ami...



Ah! c'est toi finalement. Tu diras bien que non, ZRXolivier ne frappe pas les femmes, même avec des fleurs madame la présidente. Avec le pot? je sais pas.

La Corse et la Bretagne. The Dream team of the year in the universe of the world. Planquez vous


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais à quel niveau ? - non, parce que tu ne précises pas, alors on se demande.
> 
> A moins que tu n'aies pas vu qu'il y avait plusieurs niveaux de témoignage possible.
> Donc que tu n'aies rien compris aux posts auxquels tu réponds...



Je sais pas, je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire, j'ai même pas réussi à finir la première phrase... 

En tout cas, je suis d'accord avec toi : la drogue, c'est mal !


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Naaaan ; je pourrai pas... Je suis témoin de moralité au divorce d'un ami...



Voilà qui est tout à ton honneur 



LHO a dit:


> mais... il a peut être plusieurs masques...



Sa mêm mêm. Un masque peut en cacher un autre



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je sais pas, je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire, j'ai même pas réussi à finir la première phrase...
> 
> En tout cas, je suis d'accord avec toi : la drogue, c'est mal !



Tu veux que je te réexplique tout dès le début ? 

Non, mais c'est vrai, il suffit de demander


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Mars 2008)

Après avoir lu l'ensemble des argumentaires masculins exprimés ici, hormis deux utilisateurs, tout le reste ne mérite même pas que la gente féminine puisse les regarder, même par hasard... 

En plus parmi  les mufles ci dessus désignés, certains se sont même offerts le luxe de se viander dans un divorce... faut le faire.   

Bref heureusement que vous avez l'onanisme les mecs, la deuxième activité qui suit de près la recherche de vos chaussettes sous les meubles quand vous n'êtes pas au boulot. Pour le reste c'est l'électroencéphalogramme plat, ou alors c'est vraiment le hasard de l'instinct


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Sa mêm mêm.


Ca me rappelle une chanson de Lara Fabian.

Je têêêêêêêêêêêêêm
Je têêêêêêê-êêêêêêêêêêêêêêm
comme un gnou,
comme un bouddha,
comme une meringue au cervela-a-aaaaaaaaaaa !

D'où j'en déduis qu'elle a déjà tâté du mariage.

Non ?


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca me rappelle une chanson de Lara Fabian.
> 
> Je têêêêêêêêêêêêêm
> Je têêêêêêê-êêêêêêêêêêêêêêm
> ...



J'ai dis précédemment "hormis deux utilisateurs", je pourrais en rajouter deux autres, qui seraient plus "hors catégorie".
Comme PonkHead et Patochman, en sachant que le deuxième doit encore être vierge, du moins avec la gente féminine humaine


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> la gente féminine


Ben non.

Explication :

Gent, dans le sens de cette expression, aussi populaire qu'éronnée, s'écrit gent et se prononce "jen"
Sinon, c'est un accessoire automobile.

De plus, gent étant un équivalent de "race" ou "espece" il est assez difficile de l'appliquer à la moitiée féminine de l'humanité, à moins de considérer les femmes comme une espèce à part, ce dont je me garderais bien.



Sindanárië a dit:


> J'ai dis précédemment "hormis deux utilisateurs", je pourrais en rajouter deux autres, qui seraient plus "hors catégorie".
> Comme PonkHead et Patochman, en sachant que le deuxième doit encore être vierge, du moins avec la gente féminine humaine


Exact - car, bien que marié, je ne suis pas un mufle - mais bien le bovin tout entier !
Meuuuh !


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Mars 2008)

l'accessoire automobile c'est "jante"... mais bon...  chacun à le droit d'avoir ses propres phantasmes 

_ça me fais penser qu'il faut que je raconte un truc à Weboliver  _


----------



## stephane6646 (12 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis mariée depuis bientôt 7 ans avec un homme que je "fréquente" depuis plus de 12 ans. Le mariage n'a rien changé dans notre quotidien: il ne s'affale pas le soir venu ou le week end en jogging informe sur le canapé, à siroter sa bière ou a se gratter les c....... !!! Nous avons choisi de nous marier pour officialiser notre couple, pour le renforcer et c'est une belle réussite. Je me réveille chaque matin heureuse de le sentir près de moi, notre vie sexuelle est belle et bien existante et satisfaisante, nos têtes fourmillent de projets communs et de plus personnels. Bref, je fais (nous faisons) un mariage heureux et j'ai l'impression, à lire de nombreux posts, que c'est totalement exceptionnel!!! Que c'est triste de les lire!!!



Bon lire que les gens sont heureux, tant mieux... maintenant apprendre que le mariage ne change rien à une "vie sexuelle(...) belle et bien existante et satisfaisante", je me demande en quoi ça fait avancer le débat... L'usure du désir (des desirs) concerne les relations hors mariage aussi... Donc je ne comprends pas trop l'utilité de ce détail dans l'analyse... 12 ans de vie commune et toujours une bonne entente? formidable... Mais bon, perso, ça ne me concerne pas...
Quant à l'officialisation du couple, à sa consolidation, je ne vois pas en quoi un acte juridique tel que le mariage vient consolider le couple... C'est quoi consolider un couple: tu épouses mes dettes? On a une ristourne fiscale? Une union libre est aussi "officielle" au regard de la loi (cf le code civil et l'union libre)... bref, ça reste une énigme... Renforcer un couple, n'est-ce pas plutot la vie qui le fait avec ses epreuves que l'on passe à deux ou pas?...
Je ne suis pas marié donc je ne peux pas me prononcer dans le fond mais ça m'interroge...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas marié donc je ne peux pas me prononcer dans le fond mais ça m'interroge...


 
Moi, je suis marié - et je serais bien incapable de définir exactement pourquoi.


----------



## Nobody (12 Mars 2008)

Tiens, je boufferais bien de la morue, moi.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Ici, c'est le stand meringue & saucisson, monsieur.


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Mars 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Tiens, je boufferais bien de la morue, moi.


Tu veux une liste ? J'en connais quelques unes ici


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ici, c'est le stand meringue & saucisson, monsieur.


Chèvre aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ... Patochman... doit encore être vierge, du moins avec la gente féminine humaine



Ah... Ta Maman te cache donc des choses...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> De plus, gent étant un équivalent de "race" ou "espece" il est assez difficile de l'appliquer à la moitiée féminine de l'humanité, à moins de considérer les femmes comme une espèce à part, ce dont je me garderais bien.




Tu n'aurais pas du t'en garder autant puisque, la femme étant l'avenir de l'homme, on peut raisonnablement penser qu'elle a toujours une longueur d'avance sur lui, au minimum !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je suis marié - et je serais bien incapable de définir exactement pourquoi.



Une certaine sécurité sexuelle, peut être ?...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Une certaine sécurité sexuelle, peut être ?...


Je ne laisse jamais la sécurité.


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas du t'en garder autant puisque, la femme étant l'avenir de l'homme, on peut raisonnablement penser qu'elle a toujours une longueur d'avance sur lui, au minimum !


ouais, quand tu penses qu'en plus ils ne savent même pas s'occuper correctement des mômes qu'ils ont fait pondre après les avoir réclamés à corps et à cris... franchement une tribue d'eunuques vous (nous... hin hin hin ) auraient suffit


----------



## Nobody (12 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne laisse jamais la sécurité.



Surtout quand on sait que même les cahiers des charges.

:rateau:


----------



## stephane6646 (12 Mars 2008)

Mais qui pousse au mariage? Madame? Monsieur? j'entends souvent que c'est Madame qui réalise un rêve de petite fille... Monsieur dira que c'était l'occasion de faire la fête entre amis... humm...Pourtant c'est l'homme qui demande souvent "will you marry me?" (c'est mieux en anglais D)... So? 
Ah oui? l'enterrement de la vie de jeune garçon/fille... A partir de quel âge n'est-on plus un jeune garçon ou une jeune fille à enterrer??? Voilà de bonnes questions pour ce soir... 
Ensuite, la télé dans la chambre? dangereux pour le mariage???
Mais le top reste quand meme le gars qui fait toutes les concessions et qui s'entend dire par sa femme "je ne te reconnais plus"...
Enfin, pour la petite info, on a constaté au japon une augmentation du taux de divorces chez les jeunes retraités; madame ne supporterait pas de se retrouver seule longtemps avec monsieur depuis qu'il a cessé le boulot....


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Mars 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Surtout quand on sait que même les cahiers des charges.
> 
> :rateau:





t'as un lien de parenté avec Thebig toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Ensuite, la télé dans la chambre? dangereux pour le mariage???


 
Le plus grand danger pour le mariage, c'est quand l'un de ses contractants commence à le considérer comme certain, acquis.

Le reste...


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Une certaine sécurité sexuelle, peut être ?...



Pfff tu parles, en plus d'être envahis de communistes, il faut se rendre à l'évidence, ce site est remplis de cathos tapis comme des murènes


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> madame ne supporterait pas de se retrouver seule longtemps avec monsieur depuis qu'il a cessé le boulot....



Comment expliquer autrement qu'en te rappelant que, dans le règne animal, Madame ne supporte Monsieur que parce qu'il travaille. Autrement, voir ici et dans le pire des cas il finit en crousti-fondant arachnoïdien.  :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (12 Mars 2008)

Madame supporte Monsieur parce qu'il a du pognon.

Et Monsieur supporte Madame parce qu'elle lui sert son apéro.


----------



## stephane6646 (12 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Comment expliquer autrement qu'en te rappelant que, dans le règne animal, Madame ne supporte Monsieur que parce qu'il travaille. Autrement, voir ici et dans le pire des cas il finit en crousti-fondant arachnoïdien.  :affraid: :rateau:



 oui!!! c'est vrai!!
Il y a un excellent film avec Gabin et Signoret, "le chat"... à voir avant de se marier!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> alors, quand un témoin se regarde dans la glace (pour rajuster sa cravate par exemple) qui voit-il ou que voit-il ?



Personnellement, le jour où je serai témoin si je le suis jamais, je ne verrai sans doute rien parce que je ne me regarde pas souvent dans la glace et que pour rajuster une cravate, il faudrait déjà en porter une 

Sinon, c'est marrant parce que l'idée de mariage-fête a quand même apparemment de l'avenir à vous lire. Enfin, quand même, faut-il ce prétexe pour se bourrer la gueule 

À part ça je suis marié, sans cravate, pour le côté pratique, plus exactement parce que c'est plus simple parfois pour les détails de la vie quotidienne, en particulier avec  un gamin. Mais je ne pense pas que mon mariage soit en quoi que ce soit représentatif. Déjà, la nana qui nous a mariés était nettement plus stressée que nous : c'était son premier mariage (à nous aussi, mais nous on n'en faisait pas un fromage ) Enfin, au moins, elle a pu se décontracter en attendant le suivant. Ensuite, en sortant de la mairie, nous deux, la copine qui était mon témoin et les 2 soeurs de ma femme dont une était témoin, on est allé boire un pot tous les 5 au bistrot d'en face mais je ne crois pas que personne ait deviné qu'on venait de se marier 

Non, je n'ai pas divorcé pour l'instant 
Mais faut dire que je me suis marié tard, peut-être ça aide, encore que ce ne soit pas sûr


----------



## stephane6646 (12 Mars 2008)

question: comment on fait pour insérer un lien vers une vidéo?? histoire d'illustrer mon propos?
merci


----------



## elKBron (12 Mars 2008)

bon, ben j ai plus qu'a prendre quelques phrases par ci par là dans vos interventions, et je me construis mon discours.
merciiiii


----------



## dool (12 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> ...
> À part ça je suis marié, sans cravate...



Pourtant une bonne petite cravate...


----------



## Nobody (12 Mars 2008)

dool a dit:


> Pourtant une bonne petite cravate...



... de notaire, bien entendu, pour le contrat de mariage. Et bien plombée, cela va sans dire.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> bon, ben j ai plus qu'a prendre quelques phrases par ci par là dans vos interventions, et je me construis mon discours.
> merciiiii


 

et cela donne quoi le cut-up ?


----------



## kisbizz (12 Mars 2008)

là c'est devenu vraiment necessaire un sondage :

pour ou contre le mariage ? 


edit : 
une cliente , qui m'a avoué acheter des escarpins  tres sexi pour aller au lit avec son amant (la nana a avoué ses 53 ans et 30 ans de mariage quand meme !!) , m'a dit cela 
"ma jolie , le jour que votre ami amant ou mari vous parle de meteo il  le temps de le quitter !!"


----------



## Nobody (12 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> "ma jolie , le jour que votre ami amant ou mari vous parle de meteo il  le temps de le quitter !!"



Pourtant: mariage pluvieux, mariage heureux.


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Personnellement, le jour où je serai témoin si je le suis jamais, je ne verrai sans doute rien parce que je ne me regarde pas souvent dans la glace et que pour rajuster une cravate, il faudrait déjà en porter une
> 
> Sinon, c'est marrant parce que l'idée de mariage-fête a quand même apparemment de l'avenir à vous lire. Enfin, quand même, faut-il ce prétexe pour se bourrer la gueule
> 
> ...



Moi non plus

Parce que recommencer à multiplier des témoins (souvent inutiles), de plus superposés les uns sur les autres. Déjà que j'ai eu une peur bleue pour les fondations de la mairie quand je me suis marié

Bon, ce n'était qu'une mairie ordinaire, conçue par un architecte lambda

Mais, tandis que j'étais en train de me marier distraitement, comme j'en avais pas grand chose à faire, j'ai écouté les bruits sourds venus des profondeurs

Une terreur soudaine s'est emparée de moi

C'est que j'étais habillé comme Brian Jones

J'avais un costume sismique  :afraid:


----------



## Nobody (12 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'avais un costume sismique  :afraid:



Tu veux dire: simiesque?
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi non plus
> 
> Parce que recommencer à multiplier des témoins (souvent inutiles), de plus superposés les uns sur les autres. Déjà que j'ai eu une peur bleue pour les fondations de la mairie quand je me suis marié
> 
> ...


 
























CouleurSud et ses témoins.


----------



## spud34 (12 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Bon lire que les gens sont heureux, tant mieux... maintenant apprendre que le mariage ne change rien à une "vie sexuelle(...) belle et bien existante et satisfaisante", je me demande en quoi ça fait avancer le débat... L'usure du désir (des desirs) concerne les relations hors mariage aussi... Donc je ne comprends pas trop l'utilité de ce détail dans l'analyse... 12 ans de vie commune et toujours une bonne entente? formidable... Mais bon, perso, ça ne me concerne pas...
> Quant à l'officialisation du couple, à sa consolidation, je ne vois pas en quoi un acte juridique tel que le mariage vient consolider le couple... C'est quoi consolider un couple: tu épouses mes dettes? On a une ristourne fiscale? Une union libre est aussi "officielle" au regard de la loi (cf le code civil et l'union libre)... bref, ça reste une énigme... Renforcer un couple, n'est-ce pas plutot la vie qui le fait avec ses epreuves que l'on passe à deux ou pas?...
> Je ne suis pas marié donc je ne peux pas me prononcer dans le fond mais ça m'interroge...



Si ça ne te concerne pas et que tu ne peux pas te prononcer, pourquoi tu postes?!! Apparemment, tu conçois le couple comme un placement quelconque, soit. Mais oui, effectivement, nous ne voyons pas les choses de la même manière et j'oserais même dire que tu me fais peine...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mars 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Tu veux dire: simiesque?
> :rateau:



Mais non, rien à voir avec :

[youtube]2VUqgZ-kl-Q&feature=related[/youtube]





LHO a dit:


> CouleurSud et ses témoins.



Comme quoi, nous avions raison quant à la multiplication des témoins 

Cela dit, je ne les voyais pas habillés comme ça

Mais tout vient du passage de la conscience non thétique (de) soi à la conscience réflexive de soi qui, comme visée intentionnelle, fixe les images


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Pourtant: mariage pluvieux, mariage heureux.



Oui, et mariage humide, nuits torrides


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Enfin, pour la petite info, on a constaté au japon une augmentation du taux de divorces chez les jeunes retraités; madame ne supporterait pas de se retrouver seule longtemps avec monsieur depuis qu'il a cessé le boulot....



J'ajoute que d'autres divorcent même en ayant atteint un âge canonique. Pourquoi divorcer si tard, après toute une vie passée ensemble ? 

C'est bien simple : ils attendent que les enfants soient morts.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Si ça ne te concerne pas et que tu ne peux pas te prononcer, pourquoi tu postes?!! Apparemment, tu conçois le couple comme un placement quelconque, soit. Mais oui, effectivement, nous ne voyons pas les choses de la même manière et j'oserais même dire que tu me fais peine...



Chacun voit midi à sa porte. Si le mariage te satisfait et que tu trouves ce que tu y recherches, c'est parfait. Rien à redire. C'est une expérience individuelle positive du mariage.
Cela dit il me semble néanmoins difficile d'en faire une généralité.

Si le mariage perd du terrain dans l'esprit des gens, c'est parce que le divorce en gagne.
Logique me direz-vous.
Oui mais. C'est que le divorce s'est banalisé, ne fait plus l'objet d'une condamnation morale de la part de la société.
Le mariage n'a jamais été un facteur de fidélité, de bonheur conjugal, de façon "automatique". Quand on n'osait pas divorcer, on vivait l'enfer à deux, ou la tromperie, ou la liberté sexuelle assumée, surtout pour l'homme, voire de façon officielle comme ce qu'on lit dans les nouvelles de Maupassant ("la Maison Tellier" par exemple) où le bourgeois quitte la table familiale du dîner pour aller au claque sous le "Bonne soirée !" de son épouse. 
En ce sens, le divorce a été un aussi un facteur de libération de la femme. Un bourgeois qui allait au bordel ou chez sa maîtresse au XIXème vivait sa vie d'homme, tandis que l'adultère pouvait être passible de la guillotine pour une femme. 

Aujourd'hui nous avons un président de la République deux fois divorcé. Déjà une première fois 
avant même d'être élu, tandis que les turpitudes de sa vie conjugale avec sa seconde épouse ont fait les choux-gras de la presse dès 2006. Maintenant il s'est remarié peu de temps après son divorce. Pourtant il a été élu sur un programme prônant le retour à des valeurs "d'ordre, d'autorité et de morale", bien que divorcé, et il a même été reçu au Vatican.
Giscard et Chirac n'ont jamais été des modèles de fidélité conjugale, mais ils font partie de cette génération qui ne divorçait pas.

Enfin j'ajoute qu'en 2007 il est né plus d'enfants de couples non mariés que de couples mariés.

On en pense ce qu'on veut de tout çà. Mais ce sont des faits.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Si le mariage perd du terrain dans l'esprit des gens, c'est parce que le divorce en gagne.



En gros, certaines personnes acceptent dans leur couple ce qu'elles refusent à grands cris dans leur vie professionnelle voulant garder un minimum de sécurité, un salaire qui tombe à la fin du mois, tout cela accompagné d'une évolution personnelle. Et pourtant, on voit moins souvent son conjoint que ses collègues de boulot ou son patron.


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Si ça ne te concerne pas et que tu ne peux pas te prononcer, pourquoi tu postes?!! Apparemment, tu conçois le couple comme un placement quelconque, soit. Mais oui, effectivement, nous ne voyons pas les choses de la même manière et j'oserais même dire que tu me fais peine...



Sur ce fil, il y a pas mal de considerations diverses et variées, et j'ai posté car en tant que juriste, mariage et divorce, je connais professionnellement... sauf dans mon intimité 
Je trouvais juste étrange que tu mettes en corrélation ta vie sexuelle "belle et satisfaisante" et ton mariage, vu que celà ne regarde que ton couple et non nous autres... Tu aurais pu juste dire que ça n'avait pas érodé le désir d'une relation de 12 ans, on aurait compris... de là à dire qu'elle est "belle et satisfaisante", j'ai eu l'impression d'être sur TF1 et "confessions intimes" ou chez Mireille Dumas et je trouvais celà gênant... c'est tout  
Et juste pour souvenir, le mariage est conçu à la base pour procréer et pas prendre son pied  Mais là-dessus, je te l'accorde, nous avons évolué heureusement et procréation et plaisir ne sont pas incompatibles (meme l'eglise l'a finalement reconnu)  Mais il est à noté que le fait de ne pas coucher avec sa femme est une cause de nullité du mariage, non pas parce que madame est frustrée mais parce que l'absence de relations sexuelles empechent de procréer... donc on est toujours loin du plaisir... Le fait de dissimuler à sa tendre promise, un probleme d'érection, est aussi une cause de nullité du mariage... On est encore loin du plaisir... On n'a pas encore vu un arrêt de cassation où le mariage est annulé parce que monsieur ou madame n'a pas pris son pied au bout d'une periode de vie déterminée... seulement si le mariage n'est pas consommé... c'est tout.
Mais quand meme, le jour où l'on se marie et que l'on s'entend les obligations à respecter, je trouve que c'est un violent tue l'amour ... "les époux s'engagent à ..." à contrario, le maire rappelle que les époux sont susceptibles de ne rien respecter... C'est un dur rappel à la réalité... Mais ce jour-là on s'en fout du code civil... 
Enfin, le mariage comme un placement? ben c'est pas faux... les contrats de mariage sont faits pour celà...
Allez je sais, c'est pas glamour... on est loin du riz et des paillettes, de la fête et des chabadabada.... mais le mariage est un beau bizness qui rapporte et qui fait vivre (cf, le salon du mariage, les magasins de robe de mariées, tout ce qui tourne autour de la bouffe etc...)...Et tout celà c'est du capital!
Donc désolé si je te fais peine... pas le but recherché  je n'ironise pas sur un acte qui ne concerne que ta vie et que je respecte, je parlais du Mariage en général; je critiquais juste cette pointe exhibitionniste  
Allez, cachez ce sein que je ne saurais voir...


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Et juste pour souvenir, le mariage est conçu à la base pour procréer et pas prendre son pied  .....



...donc , moi qui ne voulais pas me marier mais j'ai passé le cap 2 fois juste pour  "legaliser" les futurs enfants je ne suis pas tout a fait dans le tort !!!   

je n'ai jamais voulu me marier pour porter une bague et un nom different du mien ... quoi que , la bague est bien utile: elle embellit ma main et m'aide a  me debarasser vite fait d'un inconnu qui veut faire "causette"   

le nom ? je n'ai jamais laissé de coté le mien , j'ai juste rajouté celui du mari mais bon pas trop pratique quand le coiffeur te demande sous quel nom t'es fiché en tant que cliente : je ne sais jamais si il a pris le 2 ou un seul et lequel de 2  :rateau: 

passer le cap une troisieme fois ?  
cette fois il n'y a plus d'enfants a "legaliser" mais il semblerait que sa rassure monsieur :rateau: et moi .... 
et bien moi je n'arrete pas de me dire "rebelote" et cette fois  je rajoute  une condition de plus  qui est d'ailleur la principale : 
je ne veux pas de vie comune ....et evidemment cela destabilise monsieur


----------



## spud34 (13 Mars 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Chacun voit midi à sa porte. Si le mariage te satisfait et que tu trouves ce que tu y recherches, c'est parfait. Rien à redire. C'est une expérience individuelle positive du mariage.
> Cela dit il me semble néanmoins difficile d'en faire une généralité.



Il n' y a pas de généralité dans mon post. Ici, j'étais un peu surprise de voir que l'on pouvait parler de couple uniquement en termes d'avantages fiscaux... Dans mon post initial sur ce fil, j'apporte mon témoignage, car, ceux qui le précédaient étaient tous très négatifs sur le mariage. Moi aussi, vois-tu, les généralités me gênent!





stephane6646 a dit:


> Sur ce fil, il y a pas mal de considerations diverses et variées, et j'ai posté car en tant que juriste, mariage et divorce, je connais professionnellement... sauf dans mon intimité
> Je trouvais juste étrange que tu mettes en corrélation ta vie sexuelle "belle et satisfaisante" et ton mariage, vu que celà ne regarde que ton couple et non nous autres... Tu aurais pu juste dire que ça n'avait pas érodé le désir d'une relation de 12 ans, on aurait compris... de là à dire qu'elle est "belle et satisfaisante", j'ai eu l'impression d'être sur TF1 et "confessions intimes" ou chez Mireille Dumas et je trouvais celà gênant... c'est tout
> Et juste pour souvenir, le mariage est conçu à la base pour procréer et pas prendre son pied  Mais là-dessus, je te l'accorde, nous avons évolué heureusement et procréation et plaisir ne sont pas incompatibles (meme l'eglise l'a finalement reconnu)  Mais il est à noté que le fait de ne pas coucher avec sa femme est une cause de nullité du mariage, non pas parce que madame est frustrée mais parce que l'absence de relations sexuelles empechent de procréer... donc on est toujours loin du plaisir... Le fait de dissimuler à sa tendre promise, un probleme d'érection, est aussi une cause de nullité du mariage... On est encore loin du plaisir... On n'a pas encore vu un arrêt de cassation où le mariage est annulé parce que monsieur ou madame n'a pas pris son pied au bout d'une periode de vie déterminée... seulement si le mariage n'est pas consommé... c'est tout.
> Mais quand meme, le jour où l'on se marie et que l'on s'entend les obligations à respecter, je trouve que c'est un violent tue l'amour ... "les époux s'engagent à ..." à contrario, le maire rappelle que les époux sont susceptibles de ne rien respecter... C'est un dur rappel à la réalité... Mais ce jour-là on s'en fout du code civil...
> ...



Pour le fait que j'évoque ma sexualité, je ne vois pas trop en quoi c'est déplacé; mon post est un témoignage de comment je vis le couple, cet aspect me paraissait essentiel. On a tendance à penser que le désir s'épuise au fil du temps, d'où des problèmes fréquents de fidélité. Voilà, chez moi, ce n'est pas le cas, c'est tout. Apparemment, c'est plus le choix des mots qui te gênent, j'en suis désolée, je ne pensais pas être aussi "crue"...
Pour le côté business, il est évident, tout est business aujourd'hui. N'empêche que considérer le mariage que comme un placement, ça me paraît bien dommage, et totalement déformé par ton activité professionnelle. Des gens s'unissent pour des raisons "sentimentales", je te l'affirme puisque j'en suis!


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Mars 2008)

Je me suis toujours dit qu'un jour ce job me déformerait ... Tu sais, Spud34 (je préfèrerai t'appeler par ton prénom mais je l'ignore, donc je te prie de m'excuser en te désignant par ton pseudo ), quand une personne (homme/femme) vient me voir et parle divorce, ça commence  toujours (sauf cas du mariage forcé et ça arrive souvent) par une histoire d'amour ("toi tu m'aimais, moi je t'aimais, nous vivions tous les deux ensemble, toi qui m'aimais, moi qui t'aimais; mais la vie sépare ceux qui s'aiment, tout doucement, sans faire de bruit... et la mer efface les pas des amants désunis"... Merci messieurs Prévert et Montand)... L'histoire d'amour n'est pas un vaccin contre la fin de la relation... 
Je ne vois pas perso le mariage comme un placement mais c'est une réalité pour de nombreuses personnes que ce soit lié à des cultures (la question de la dot existe encore dans certains pays) mais aussi en France quand madame X a des biens que l'on ne souhaiterait pas voir quitter le domaine familial... le contrat est une sorte de "protection" contre l'autre conjoint présumé (même si l'on s'en défend) "prédateur/conquérant) en puissance... Et ça ne date pas d'aujourd'hui. Juste à titre d'exemple, relis certains classiques de notre littérature (Maupassant, Balzac, Zola...) qui décrivent les tourments bourgeois qui sont souvent cristallisés dans le mariage ... Cet acte n'est pas anodin et ne se résume pas à l'amour hélas.. Il a des conséquences économiques et sociales bien qu'il soit lié à des histoires personnelles... 
Mais je rappelle encore une fois, qu'il n'y a pas de ma part une quelconque critique par rapport à ton choix de vie (et ça j'espère que tu l'as compris  parce que je respecte les choix de vie de chacun...). Mais ça n'empeche aucunement de porter une opinion argumentée sur le cadre général et c'était mon objectif  Tu sais ta critique renvoie à ce bon débat de la légitimité de la parole de celui qui vit la chose par rapport à celui qui ne la vit pas... comme s'il existait une sorte de hiérarchie...par exemple, en matière de critique culturelle où l'artiste pose la légitimité du critique qui n'est pas artiste et qui donc n'est pas légitime à se prononcer sur une oeuvre.... Tu me retournes la même situation: je ne suis pas marié, donc pas légitime à parler du mariage... Ouais... c'est un peu réducteur car, au fond, tu n'es  légitime que dans le fait de parler de ta vie et de ton mariage et  non des autres mariages qui ne sont représentatifs que d'eux-mêmes... et puisque je ne parle pas de ton mariage, où dans ce cas je serais en effet illégitime à en parler, je suis légitime à parler du Mariage en général en me fondant sur divers thèmes en corrélation 
Tout celà pour éviter de te faire peine... ça m'ennuierait sincèrement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

j'ai bien l'impression qu'on accorde beaucoup plus d'importance aux élucubrations de beaucoup sur ce fil (et je fais parti de ceux qui ont élucubrés). Il n'y a rien de sérieux à voir dans ce qui était posté.

Ou alors cela voudrait dire qu'il y a beaucoup d'aigri ici, ce que j'ai énormément de mal à croire.

Le fil est très vite (tout de suite) parti en vrille et la multiplication des posts "machistes" n'étaient à mon sens qu'un appel à la gente féminine de participer à ces élucubrations, mais du coté féminin. Maintenant si ce fil doit vivre sur une coté plus sérieux... a t'il sa place ici?  Non?

Ceci étant posé je  pense qu'on a quand même bien rigolé.:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ... cela voudrait dire qu'il y a beaucoup d'aigri ici...



*OUAIS!!! PARFAITEMENT!!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas perso le mariage comme un placement mais c'est une réalité pour de nombreuses personnes que ce soit lié à des cultures (la question de la dot existe encore dans certains pays) mais aussi en France quand madame X a des biens que l'on ne souhaiterait pas voir quitter le domaine familial... le contrat est une sorte de "protection" contre l'autre conjoint présumé (même si l'on s'en défend) "prédateur/conquérant) en puissance...



C'est sûr que sans mariage, ni pacs, chacun peut dormir au chaud sur sa cassette !           :king: :king: :king: :king: :king: $$$$$$$$$$£££££££££££££  :king: :king: :king: :king: :king:


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Mars 2008)

Merci patochman 
Mais c'est vrai que le sujet est "témoin à un mariage"... et non le mariage en lui même...quoiqu'en étant témoin du mariage, puis-je témoigner du Mariage en tant qu'institution?? On s'en fout!!!!!
chaque fois que je suis allé à un mariage, j'y suis allé avec l'idée de rencontrer une femme... mais ça ne s'est jamais produit... Pourtant en dansant avec la mariée, je lui ai sussuré à l'oreille "et ta copine martine? ... non elle est en couple? et ta copine gertrude? ... non elle est dégoûtée des hommes" (j'ai changé les prénoms, histoire de protéger la vie privée de gens qui seraient susceptibles de se reconnaître)...
Donc pour 2008 je fais le voeu de rencontrer dans un mariage, "une femme que j'aime et qui m'aime et qui n'est chaque fois, ni tout à fait la même, ni tout à fait une autre, et m'aime et me comprend " (merci Verlaine...)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Organise des "speed wedding"

Sept maris.
Sept femmes.
Sept prêtres.
Sept maires.
28 Témoins.
Sept père de la marié bourru mais tendre au fond.
Sept mère du marié décidée à bouffer de la bru.
Une vingtaine d'oncle Robert, beurré comme un coing et pris d'une envie soudaine de raconter une histoire salace (dont il a oublié la fin)
Des gens à discrétion (mais pas discret, faut faire la fête, hein ? Faut jouer au jeu du slip en hurlant de rire, hein ?)

Je ne sais pas trop combien de cérémonies possibles... (j'ai toujours été nul en dénombrement)
Mais beaucoup !

Si avec ça tu ne trouves pas une femme...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> d'un humoriste Anglais dont j'ai oublié le nom:
> "Le mariage c'est gérer à deux des problèmes qu'on n'aurait jamais eu si on ne s'était pas marié"...
> 
> 
> ...


Quelqu'un - je ne sais plus qui - a dit aussi : "J'ai raté mes 2 mariages : ma première femme est partie, la deuxième est restée".


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Organise des "speed wedding"
> 
> Sept maris.
> Sept femmes.
> ...



Excellent mais.....Tu as oublié le DJ!!! Pour passer bézu, gilbert montagné et la bande à Basile!! sans oublier André Rieu pour mamie...  C'est essentiel le DJ, c'est lui qui annonce le jeu du slip... mais c'est quoi le jeu du slip???


----------



## Vivid (13 Mars 2008)

Sur France Inter, dans 'la tête au carré' il parler justement de la vie a deux, la solitude...

extrait ; la creation est le couple, marche pas! si tu créer pas le temps pour le couple, exact!
par contre si tu as une vie de bof , la télé le soir, pas de passion, pas de hobbies, ACTIF! je précise pour les bidouilleurs en tout genre... les activitées pro ne sont pas compter, of course!

Les méres qui apprennent pas a leur gosses, a s'ennuyer, rêver, penser, a être seul...
toujours des activitées au 'cul'... 

les gogols qui se mettent en couple pour se 'realiser' et non pas pour construire une relations a deux.. fatale erreur.

Le mariage... mais quelle horreur! (ça c'est de moi!) des contrats, un plan de carrière, le chat angora au coin de la cheminée, la maison, les credits... et prêt a ce faire enfiler par le premier patron.. 
comme quoi la vaseline est la meilleure amie du couple :mouais: (si, si, j'aime bien! )

Bonne journééééééééééééééeeeeeeee.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

tiens, finalement si, il y en a des aigris. Ou alors; c'est l'orthographe, j'ai pas tout compris.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> Les méres qui apprennent pas a leur gosses, a s'ennuyer, rêver, penser, a être seul...


 
Oui, car le père, lui, une fois marié, il est bien évident qu'il ne s'occupe pas des gosses et de leur éducation (à part un bon coup de ceinturon, de temps en temps), trop occupé à pleurer au bistrot sur la vie horrible que "bobonne" lui fait vivre (ou "maman" - l'homme marié est rarement en mal de surnoms charmants pour sa moitié) quand elle lui reproche d'avoir noyé le corps d'athlète de ses vingt ans dans la Kro et les paquets de chips.

Le mariage, tout de même, quelle horreur !


----------



## Vivid (13 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tiens, finalement si, il y en a des aigris. Ou alors; c'est l'orthographe, j'ai pas tout compris.



hhhhhhaaaaaa l'orthographe... désolé.

aigris ou réaliste?  tu me rappelle la durée d'un mariage... un contrat en amour!!  je me maaaaaaaaaaarrrrrre


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> aigris ou réaliste?  tu me rappelle la durée d'un mariage... un contrat en amour!!  je me maaaaaaaaaaarrrrrre



C'est vrai. D'ailleurs autant ne pas faire non plus de déclaration de paternité et puis aller faire des gamins partout sur terre sans les reconnaître. Comme ça, après, ils peuvent faire des gamins à leur tour, entre frère et soeur sans le savoir ! Ha ! La belle vie ! Sans soucis, sans problèmes, sans contrats en amour :love: 


PS @ stephane6646 : je t'emprunte Distel 2 minutes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai. D'ailleurs autant ne pas faire non plus de déclaration de paternité et puis aller faire des gamins partout sur terre sans les reconnaître. Comme ça, après, ils peuvent faire des gamins à leur tour, entre frère et soeur sans le savoir ! Ha ! La belle vie ! Sans soucis, sans problèmes, sans contrats en amour :love:
> 
> 
> PS @ stephane6646 : je t'emprunte Distel 2 minutes


Tu es folle ????

Avec les tests ADN et la mode du "moi aussi j'ai le droit de connaître mes racines pour me construire et me réaliser pleinement" c'est un coup à se retrouver vers 40 balais à devoir soudain entretenir une brouette de merdeux drogués, coiffés comme des sagouins, dansant la Tektonik et rêvant de la StarAc' !

Non merci !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> dansant la Tektonik et rêvant de la StarAc' !
> Non merci !



Pourquoi ? Tu crois qu'à la Nouvelle Star ils n'aiment pas la tecktonik ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Tu crois qu'à la Nouvelle Star ils n'aiment pas la tecktonik ?


 
Vu comment est coiffé son dernier vainqueur, on pourrait croire que si- mais en fait non - problème de micro - quand tu danses la tektonik avec un micro à la main, on entend, en moyenne, une syllabe sur 18. Avec un micro-cravatte, c'est mieux, mais tu as un risque élevé de l'arracher au passage et de l'envoyer droit dans l'oeil de Kamel Ouali !

Donc, non.

Mais on derrive, là.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais on derrive, là.



Pas tant que ça ! Manoukian a écrit le livre du siècle : la méca-nique des fluides ou l'art de cocufier sa femme enceinte de 4 mois :love: Comme quoi, pour certains, le mariage, lorsqu'on en éprouve les limites, ça a quelque chose de l'ïle de la tentation avec une pointe d'Ushuïa et de Pékin Express dedans.  Respiration souvent forte et répétition en boucle d'un toujours apprécié : "Je vais me donner à fond et j'irai jusqu'au bout de l'aventure !".


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2008)

Interessant ce fil..

elKBron a ouvert un fil qui au delà des petits jeux usuels  sur les registres ( de langues sens et de Mairie) est interessant

Pour aller dans le sens de quelques intervenants
Ne pas oublier que longtemps et dans divers cultures mariage et amour furent dissociés.
L'association de ce geste ( social) et de ce sentiment( privé)  est assez récente et occidentale

elKBron tu devrais poster   le "plan" de ton discours ,voire texte intégral
(  réfléchis à un aspect  : libre de droit ou...source de  revenu  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai. D'ailleurs autant ne pas faire non plus de déclaration de paternité et puis aller faire des gamins partout sur terre sans les reconnaître. Comme ça, après, ils peuvent faire des gamins à leur tour, entre frère et soeur sans le savoir ! Ha ! La belle vie ! Sans soucis, sans problèmes, sans contrats en amour :love:
> 
> 
> PS @ stephane6646 : je t'emprunte Distel 2 minutes





PonkHead a dit:


> Tu es folle ????
> 
> Avec les tests ADN et la mode du "moi aussi j'ai le droit de connaître mes racines pour me construire et me réaliser pleinement" c'est un coup à se retrouver vers 40 balais à devoir soudain entretenir une brouette de merdeux drogués, coiffés comme des sagouins, dansant la Tektonik et rêvant de la StarAc' !
> 
> Non merci !



:affraid::affraid:

*'ting, PAPA*


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ne pas oublier que longtemps et dans divers cultures mariage et amour furent dissociés.



Moi qui m'étais toujours imaginée que les Pierrafeu s'étaient mariés entre deux mammouths


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> :affraid::affraid:
> 
> *'ting, PAPA*


 

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Moi qui m'étais toujours imaginée que les Pierrafeu s'étaient mariés entre deux mammouths



tu confonds, ceux la se sont fait écraser par mamie, en fait c'était entre une Flac et un Darti

L'est pas belle la vie?
:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ne pas oublier que longtemps et dans divers cultures mariage et amour furent dissociés.




Ne pas oublier non plus que le concept de l'amour éternel a été inventé quand l'espérance de vie était de 35 ans...


(Le Coeur des hommes 2- on a les références qu'on peut  )


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ne pas oublier non plus que le concept de l'amour éternel a été inventé quand l'espérance de vie était de 35 ans...


ouep
et d'ailleurs en off topic , il est assez effrayant de constater que aujourd"hui encore , pour de multiples raisons  il existe des pays où l'espérance de vie  est de cet ordre là
particulierement en Afrique  ( 35 ans au Bostwana par exemple )


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Mars 2008)

pfff même le pognon c'est pas fidèle. 

ET pis de toute façon c'est nul le mariage en france, on peut même pas bouffer les témoins pour le repas de noces


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ne pas oublier non plus que le concept de l'amour éternel a été inventé quand l'espérance de vie était de 35 ans...
> 
> 
> (Le Coeur des hommes 2- on a les références qu'on peut  )


Toi tu finiras par tourner un remake de "Mariés, deux enfants" ou de "Madame est servie", avec tes références


:rateau:


----------



## elKBron (13 Mars 2008)

de toutes manières, il n'y a bien que Castro qui soit fidèle

@pascal : euh... ben... le disours, je ne me suis pas encore trop penché dessus. Vu l'activité professionnelle du moment, c'est chaud. j'ai déjà du mal à venir ici... Mais j' pense, j'y pense


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ne pas oublier non plus que le concept de l'amour éternel a été inventé quand l'espérance de vie était de 35 ans...



Oui, mais à 35 ans commence une nouvelle vie, alors c'est bon quand même !


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, mais à 35 ans commence une nouvelle vie, alors c'est bon quand même !


Laquelle ?


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Laquelle ?



refaire les meme "con'neries" que ado mais moins les prise de tete


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> refaire les meme "con'neries" que ado mais moins les prise de tete



Euh, tu es sûre que ce ne serait pas l'inverse ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> refaire les meme "con'neries" que ado mais moins les prise de tete



Ah, toi aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> de toutes manières, il n'y a bien que *Gastro* qui soit fidèle
> 
> @pascal : euh... ben... le disours, je ne me suis pas encore trop penché dessus. Vu l'activité professionnelle du moment, c'est chaud. j'ai déjà du mal à venir ici... Mais j' pense, j'y pense




c'est sur que coté fidelité rien ne vaut Fidel Gastro. c'est ce que me disais mon médecin il n'y pas si longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

À Culbas?


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Mars 2008)

Un mariage sans une vraie fête n'est pas un mariage!!
On met quoi comme musique??? Je pense qu'un clo-clo est indispensable à la réussite de la fête: donc... "magnolia for ever"...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Un bon Patrick Sébastien ?
Un petit "on fait tourner les serviettes" (chanson de vestiaire) et la fête démarre aussitôt !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Un mariage sans une vraie fête n'est pas un mariage!!
> On met quoi comme musique??? Je pense qu'un clo-clo est indispensable à la réussite de la fête: donc... "magnolia for ever"...



Moi je penche aussi pour un "Love is Blindness" de U2


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Mars 2008)

eh?? dite moi comment inserer une video you tube et j'ai la chanson qu'il faut pour illustrer ce fil ... 
Je ne sais pas les mettre ces fichues vidéos ... merci!


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> eh?? dite moi comment inserer une video you tube et j'ai la chanson qu'il faut pour illustrer ce fil ...
> Je ne sais pas les mettre ces fichues vidéos ... merci!



Tu cliques d'abord sur la balise you tube (dans la barre du message)

Puis tu inséres le lien de ta vidéo entre les deux balises. Et tu ne gardes du lien que ce qu'il y a après le =


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il faut insérer l'adresse du lien entre les deux balises. Et tu ne gardes du lien que ce qu'il y a après les : .


 
Pour le mariage aussi, en général, tu en as deux qui balisent malgré le lien entre eux.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> eh?? dite moi comment inserer une video you tube et j'ai la chanson qu'il faut pour illustrer ce fil ...
> Je ne sais pas les mettre ces fichues vidéos ... merci!



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/misc.php?do=bbcode#youtube


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Mars 2008)

merci!!! 
Allez cadeau! c'est un chanteur de chez moi... et ce n'est qu'une chanson 

[YOUTUBE]me4MWHjypgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pour le mariage aussi, en général, tu en as deux qui balisent malgré le lien entre eux.



Il y en a toujours un qui balise plus que l'autre, faute d'avoir bien retenu l'importance du =
J'en conclus d'ailleurs au passage que les liens du mariage sont inégalitaires, ce dont Aristote convenait


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il y en a toujours un qui balise plus que l'autre, faute d'avoir bien retenu l'importance du =
> J'en conclus d'ailleurs au passage que les liens du mariage sont inégalitaires, ce dont Aristote convenait



Entre Tibo qui remonte à Kromignon et toi qui arrive à Aristote, on peut espérer arriver bientôt à l'époque de Napoleon... on pourra enfin divorcer en paix.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> divorcer en paix.



C'est beau l'espoir... T'as jamais divorcé toi... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est beau l'espoir... T'as jamais divorcé toi... :rateau:



ben heu... si:rose:

même 3 fois au tribunal par l'ex... elle voulait que je lui paye sa maison de son 2° mariage et divorce (dans la foulée, c'est une sportive).
Disons que c'est une paix "armée".


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Mars 2008)

Les histoires d'amour finissent mal.... en général... les histoires d'A.... 
Merci à Catherine et Fred où qu'il soit...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Entre Tibo qui remonte à Kromignon et toi qui arrive à Aristote, on peut espérer arriver bientôt à l'époque de Napoleon... on pourra enfin divorcer en paix.



C'est pascalformac qui joue retour vers le futur avec sa time capsule.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

*Love capsule* - sauvegardez votre amour tous les mois, toutes les semaines, tous les jours si vous le désirez.

Retrouvez instantanément une émotion oubliée, restaurez vos sentiments de l'année dernière en quelques clics.

*Love capsule* - 500 Go ou 1 To pour votre amour à sauvegarder.

*Love capsule* fonctionne avec *LoveMachine* - en série sur toute chérie vêtue d'un string Léopard.


_Like a love machine,_
_like a love machine..._


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ben heu... si:rose:
> 
> même 3 fois au tribunal par l'ex... elle voulait que je lui paye sa maison de son 2° mariage et divorce (dans la foulée, c'est une sportive).
> Disons que c'est une paix "armée".



Tiens, je ne sais pas si ça pourra t'aider, mais, hein, comme on dit, il faut essayer


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pour le mariage aussi, en général, tu en as deux qui balisent malgré le lien entre eux.


 
ou le mariage met des balises entre deux êtres maintenu par un lien.


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ou le mariage met des balises entre deux êtres maintenu par un lien.





Ce qui pose deux questions :

1) Quelle est la nature de ce lien ?

2) Les balises sont donc des limites. Mais ne sont-elles que des bornes ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce qui pose deux questions :
> 
> 1) Quelle est la nature de ce lien ?
> 
> 2) Les balises sont donc des limites. Mais ne sont-elles que des bornes ?



c'est beau comme une pub france telecom

"la technologie qui relie les hommes"


N'empêche que certains posts mériteraient d'être dans les annales.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2008)

hmm
 les balises ne sont pas que  des limites

ce sont avant tout  des répères
( le sens "limite" est un des sens restrictif)

Après on peut en penser ce qu'on veut de ces balises là
 balises utiles , balises inutiles , balises fragiles ( surtout celles en carton)

un cas où elles sont utiles: le juridique
  cadrage du contrat de mariage 
et... du divorce qui suit parfois


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2008)

C'était donc ça.
Quand elle m'a dit "je fais mes balises" et qu'elle a claqué la porte, j'aurais du comprendre...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était donc ça.
> Quand elle m'a dit "je fais mes balises" et qu'elle a claqué la porte, j'aurais du comprendre...:rateau:



c'est peut être aussi la petite poucette qui pose des balises pour se diriger au retour.:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était donc ça.
> Quand elle m'a dit "je fais mes balises" et qu'elle a claqué la porte, j'aurais du comprendre...:rateau:


 
avec une balise Argos, tu l'as retrouveras...


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2008)

1997 : témoin d'un ami qui se marie...
2007 : témoignage pour le même ami... qui divorce.

6 mois que je n'ai pas vu, ni l'un, ni l'autre des ex-mariés...


:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> 1997 : témoin d'un ami qui se marie...
> 2007 : témoignage pour le même ami... qui divorce.
> 
> 6 mois que je n'ai pas vu, ni l'un, ni l'autre des ex-mariés...
> ...




Faut un témoin pour divorcer maintenant??? Diantre, on me cache tout ici. Peste!


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Faut un témoin pour divorcer maintenant??? Diantre, on me cache tout ici. Peste!



nan, il a surement temoigné en faveur du copain pour lui eviter de payer la pension alimentaire


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Euh, tu es sûre que ce ne serait pas l'inverse ?



non, l'ado reve et construit son avenir ....en se prenant la tete : bien , pas bien ?  
l'adulte fonce ... il a compris que de toute façon c'est perdu d'avance , plus besoin de se casser la tete


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> nan, il a surement temoigné en faveur du copain pour lui eviter de payer la pension alimentaire



 Monsieur tirhum ! On enlève des mains d'une pauvre femme les quelques euros qui auraient payé le petit sac Vuitton qu'elle avait vu en boutique il y a quelques semaines et qu'elle comptait acheter pour se consoler de sa solitude ?! :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> 1997 : témoin d'un ami qui se marie...
> 2007 : témoignage pour le même ami... qui divorce.
> :sleep:



10 ans c'est déjà pas mal par les temps qui courent!

Mis à part ça, c'est quoi cette histoire de témoin pour le divorce ? :mouais: 



			
				la panthère noire a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur tirhum ! On enlève des mains d'une pauvre femme les quelques euros qui auraient payé le petit sac Vuitton qu'elle avait vu en boutique il y a quelques semaines et qu'elle comptait acheter pour se consoler de sa solitude ?!



Un Vuitton pour combler la solitude ? :hein: Vous baissez très chère


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> nan, il a surement temoigné en faveur du copain pour lui eviter de payer la pension alimentaire


Nan.
Ni pour ça, ni pour la garde.
Juste pour les "à côtés" :



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Monsieur tirhum ! On enlève des mains d'une pauvre femme les quelques euros qui auraient payé le petit sac Vuitton qu'elle avait vu en boutique il y a quelques semaines et qu'elle comptait acheter pour se consoler de sa solitude ?! :hein: :rateau:


Des "à côtés" pas loin de celui-ci....  


:rateau: 


Craquounette a dit:


> Mis à part ça, c'est quoi cette histoire de témoin pour le divorce ? :mouais:


Pas témoin, un témoignage...


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est beau comme une pub france telecom
> 
> "la technologie qui relie les hommes"
> 
> ...



Ben oui, je fais tout pour ça 

Cela dit, les limites bornent, elles arrêtent la surface dans son conatus de surface, elles mettent fin à son _hybris_ prétentieux

En même temps, elles la définissent

Elles circonscrivent les affects superficiels pour les faire rentrer dans le rang

La limite dicte les frontières des liens

Pour leur donner forme et contours

Dans sa grande sagesse, elle s'appelle _Meson

_C'est elle, dit-on, qui présidait aux unions et aux désunions


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mars 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> non, l'ado reve et construit son avenir ....en se prenant la tete : bien , pas bien ?
> l'adulte fonce ... il a compris que de toute façon c'est perdu d'avance , plus besoin de se casser la tete



Princess, tu es la sagesse même

Pour ta théorie de la vitesse des affects de l'adulte qui le conduit dans le mur où il n'aura plus à se prendre la tête, vu qu'elle aura été écrasée


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ben oui, je fais tout pour ça
> 
> Cela dit, les limites bornent, elles arrêtent la surface dans son conatus de surface, elles mettent fin à son _hybris_ prétentieux
> 
> ...


 
le _conatus_ comme surface du ou de désir ?


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2008)

En gros, si je vous lis, le mariage c'est la même chose que le concubinage, avec des emmerdements en plus le jour où on décide de se séparer ?
Je comprends maintenant pourquoi je suis toujours célibataire. Le jour où je décide de me casser, ou que l'on décide de se casser de moi, pas besoin d'aller attendre des heures sur des bancs de bois durs qu'un juge décide de qui va faire quoi, et de qui va payer quoi.

Franchement, je préfère ca. Parce que j'ai pas besoin, envie qu'un inconnu joue les comptables sur "qui a acheté quoi" : je préfère tout laisser sur place que vivre ca, et que c'est un peu comme avec les chats : s'ils sont là, c'est qu'ils en ont envie. Le jour où ils s'emmerdent, ils trouvent une nouvelle maitresse, ou un nouveau maitre. 

J'ai pas envie de découvrir que Miss qui a partagé ma vie me balance des horreurs à la gueule, via son avocat, et me présente des factures. Que les petits papiers qui datent d'il y a 5 ou 10 ans jouent les boomerangs, pas envie, pour résumer, que la loi et l'organisation de la séparation me laissent d'elle, fatalement, une image de merde. Un cut, net, précis, du jour au lendemain, c'est pas négocier des mois après au tribunal. Ca, c'est au dessus de ce que je veux ou peux. Des mois après ? Merde, tout mais pas ca.

Certains répondront "c'est pas toujours comme ca". Surement, mais j'ai assez vu de copains se faire mettre pour ne pas avoir envie de signer au bas de la même liste. Je préfère encore "vivre avec", comme un félin : si je rentre ce soir, et si tu rentres ce soir c'est parce que je et tu le veux. Pas parce que c'est super compliqué au cas où un des deux déciderait de faire ses valises. C'est parce que tu me fais encore ronronner. Et si un jour il y a un enfant, j'espère que nous serons assez intelligents tous les deux pour pouvoir gérer ca, sans avoir besoin des autres : ils n'étaient pas là lorsque nous l'avons fait, ils n'étaient pas là lorsque je l'ai appris, ils n'étaient pas là lorsque nous l'avons pris dans les bras alors que nous nous aimions encore. De toute façon, ils ne peuvent rien changer : juste obliger. Lorsqu'on aime au point de se mélanger a ce point là, on ne devrait pas avoir besoin des autres pour comprendre que ca, c'est au dessus de tout.


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> En gros, si je vous lis, le mariage c'est la même chose que le concubinage, avec des emmerdements en plus le jour où on décide de se séparer ?
> Je comprends maintenant pourquoi je suis toujours célibataire. Le jour où je décide de me casser, ou que l'on décide de se casser de moi, pas besoin d'aller attendre des heures sur des bancs de bois durs qu'un juge décide de qui va faire quoi, et de qui va payer quoi.
> 
> Franchement, je préfère ca. Parce que j'ai pas besoin, envie qu'un inconnu joue les comptables sur "qui a acheté quoi" : je préfère tout laisser sur place que vivre ca, et que c'est un peu comme avec les chats : s'ils sont là, c'est qu'ils en ont envie. Le jour où ils s'emmerdent, ils trouvent une nouvelle maitresse, ou un nouveau maitre.
> ...



On laisse un peu de boulot aux avocats, s'il vous plait...c'est déjà dur avec l'envie de Dati de donner le divorce aux notaires 
Sinon? je suis d'accord avec toi sur toute la ligne...


----------



## spud34 (14 Mars 2008)

Ce qui est marrant, c'est que ce fil est censé parler mariage, notamment de la cérémonie en elle-même, et qu'il a très vite dérivé sur le divorce et la séparation... C'est pas très optimiste tout ça


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

mais n'est ce pas tout simplement un des reflets d'une réalité?

Ce n'était guère different il y a quelques décennies , c'était juste beaucoup plus masqué

Quant à pessimisme : pas sûr
Car ce qui était masqué se fait au grand jour , une des raisons c'est l 'évolution sociale qui admet  ouvertement l'erreur  de casting ( séparation- divorce)  et la possibilité de recommencer ( nouvelle relation  voire nouveau mariage)

edit  pour préciser
on se marie toujours
Sauf que de nos jours on sait que ce n'est pas irréversible
on se marie !
( ce qui est tout de même de l'optimisme)


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le jour où ils s'emmerdent, ils trouvent une nouvelle maitresse, ou un nouveau maitre.



Un chat s'emmerde rarement. Il ne s'en va que si on le néglige ou si on le maltraite.  



Amok a dit:


> j'espère que nous serons assez intelligents tous les deux pour pouvoir gérer ca, sans avoir besoin des autres



Le problème est que le manque d'intelligence n'est pas si peu commun...



pascalformac a dit:


> Sauf que de nos jours on sait que ce n'est pas irréversible
> on se marie !



Mais quand on se marie on espère bien que ce ne sera pas réversible  Non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> En gros, si je vous lis, le mariage c'est la même chose que le concubinage, avec des emmerdements en plus le jour où on décide de se séparer ?
> Je comprends maintenant pourquoi je suis toujours célibataire. Le jour où je décide de me casser, ou que l'on décide de se casser de moi, pas besoin d'aller attendre des heures sur des bancs de bois durs qu'un juge décide de qui va faire quoi, et de qui va payer quoi.
> 
> Franchement, je préfère ca. Parce que j'ai pas besoin, envie qu'un inconnu joue les comptables sur "qui a acheté quoi" : je préfère tout laisser sur place que vivre ca, et que c'est un peu comme avec les chats : s'ils sont là, c'est qu'ils en ont envie. Le jour où ils s'emmerdent, ils trouvent une nouvelle maitresse, ou un nouveau maitre.
> ...




Tout ça arrive aussi quand tu es en concubinage...
Quand tu as des enfants, un appart, une voiture. Tout ce qui devient très vite sujet à baston...


----------



## spud34 (14 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais n'est ce pas tout simplement un des reflets d'une réalité?
> 
> Ce n'était guère different il y a quelques décennies , c'était juste beaucoup plus masqué
> 
> ...




D'accord, mais se marier en envisageant dès le départ une probable fin de l'union, ça me paraît, malgré tout, un peu bizarre. Environ 45% des couples divorcent, donc 55% restent ensemble, c'est l'histoire du verre à moitié vide ou à moitié plein, il s'agit donc bien de pessimisme, à mon avis...


----------



## Vivid (14 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Ce qui est marrant, c'est que ce fil est censé parler mariage, notamment de la cérémonie en elle-même, et qu'il a très vite dérivé sur le divorce et la séparation... C'est pas très optimiste tout ça



de plus, si les gens se mettent a réfléchir, il va plus beaucoup rester de cérémonie a 'ce mettre sous la dent' CQFD.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> D'accord, mais se marier en envisageant dès le départ une probable fin de l'union, ça me paraît, malgré tout, un peu bizarre. Environ 45% des couples divorcent, donc 55% restent ensemble, c'est l'histoire du verre à moitié vide ou à moitié plein, il s'agit donc bien de pessimisme, à mon avis...



65% sur Paris...


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 65% sur Paris...


Déménage !...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

bien sur que quand on se marie, c'est "pour la vie", on y croit, on en est persuadé. C'est même pour ça qu'on se fait une fête; pour démontrer au monde entier que l'amour est le plus fort... Et qu'on s'aime.

Malheureusement et le nier serait quand même très naïf, la vie elle n'est pas qu'Amour. Les directions peuvent diverger, des tensions peuvent apparaitre, bref, la vie suit son cours et celle ci est quand même une belle garce parfois.

Et pourtant on se marie toujours, et pourtant l'amour continue de nourrir beaucoup d'entre nous, c'est donc bien que nous sommes optimistes, malgré tout, contre vents et marées.

Bref, rigolons en, il restera au moins ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Déménage !...



trop tard


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> D'accord, mais se marier en envisageant dès le départ une probable fin de l'union, ça me paraît, malgré tout, un peu bizarre.


Qu'est ce que ca a de "bizarre"?
A moins de vivre completement décalé  coupé du monde  dans une espèce de triangle des Bermudes intemporel, tout le monde sait que la possibilité existe.
Et c'est tout.


> Environ 45% des couples divorcent, donc 55% restent ensemble, c'est l'histoire du verre à moitié vide ou à moitié plein, il s'agit donc bien de pessimisme, à mon avis..


.
Comme dit plus haut , les couples continuent à se former et se lancer dans l'aventure "mariage".
Si ca c'est pas de l'optimisme....


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> En gros, si je vous lis, le mariage c'est la même chose que le concubinage, avec des emmerdements en plus le jour où on décide de se séparer ?



Je ne vois qu'une solution : supprimer le divorce


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

je ne rappellerai pas ce que j'ai déja écrit sur ma vie personnelle. Je suis en couple, avec ses hauts et ses bas. Et quant aux divorces, ce n'est que dans de rares cas pour des raisons à sens unique, à savoir que généralement les 2 protagonistes sont responsables... Après, demmeler le qui et quand a déclenché n'a aucune espèce d'importance.

D'ailleurs le divorce est rarement le reflet d'une erreur mais plutôt d'une évolution qui ne s'est pas faite dans la même direction.

Pour revenir au sujet: LE TEMOIN

Amuses toi bien et témoignes leur tous mes voeux de bonheur:love:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

les reflexions sur le mariage restent "in topic" car aideront elKBron à construire son discours
-
concubinage , mariage etc c'est selon moi de l'optimisme en action
Et la ceremonie de mariage est une des facons d'affirmer cela à la face du monde.*

c'est tout de même un sacré pari de choisir d'associer 2 vies qui ont chacune leur parcours , pour construire une 3 è voie commune .

* bien entendu on parle ici des mariages volontaires décidés librement , et non ceux imposés , arrangés  pour tant de raisons 
(ca existe encore , même en France)


----------



## spud34 (14 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je ne rappellerai pas ce que j'ai déja écrit sur ma vie personnelle. Je suis en couple, avec ses hauts et ses bas. Et quant aux divorces, ce n'est que dans de rares cas pour des raisons à sens unique, à savoir que généralement les 2 protagonistes sont responsables... Après, demmeler le qui et quand a déclenché n'a aucune espèce d'importance.
> 
> D'ailleurs le divorce est rarement le reflet d'une erreur mais plutôt d'une évolution qui ne s'est pas faite dans la même direction.
> 
> ...



Mon conseil pour Elkbron: n'organise pas d'enterrement de vie de jeune fille, c'est totalement surfait... Si elle a besoin d'une bonne biture, elle fait comme d'hab, c'est pas plus mal...


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je comprends maintenant pourquoi je suis toujours célibataire. Le jour où je décide de me casser, ou que l'on décide de se casser de moi, pas besoin d'aller attendre des heures sur des bancs de bois durs qu'un juge décide de qui va faire quoi, et de qui va payer quoi.
> 
> Franchement, je préfère ca.



c'est vrai tant que t'as pas de gamins ce que tu dis. Ciao bye.
Avec les mômes, marié ou pas marié, tu coupes difficilement au passage du juge aux affaires familiales et à la sacro sainte pension alimentaire. Juste que comme t'es pas marié, il ne faut pas créer de jurisprudence, et donc prendre des précautions. In fine, cela ne change pas grand chose.

du coup, moi qui était plutôt contre le mariage, je n'y suis plus hostile


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2008)

pire que tout: le PACS!!
Ca revient à un contrat de mariage en communauté de bien.
En cas de séparation, l'autre a droit à la moitié de tes biens... (et ça peu de gens le savent...)


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> pire que tout: le PACS!!
> Ca revient à un contrat de mariage en communauté de bien.
> En cas de séparation, l'autre a droit à la moitié de tes biens... (et ça peu de gens le savent...)



tu peux pas y ajouter un acte notarié????


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> tu peux pas y ajouter un acte notarié????




Si
Mais si tu ne le fais pas, comme la plupart...


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si
> Mais si tu ne le fais pas, comme la plupart...



ah oui, je vois, être amoureux, c'est aussi être con... bon ben je dois pas être amoureux alors


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ah oui, je vois, être amoureux, c'est aussi être con... bon ben je dois pas être amoureux alors




suis je le seul à être fier d'être con?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> suis je le seul à être fier d'être con?



non, non :love:


----------



## spud34 (14 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> suis je le seul à être fier d'être con?



Non, t'inquiète, moi aussi j'en suis fière


----------



## kisbizz (14 Mars 2008)

pour le discours il y a ces mots de marguerite yourcenar que je trouve tres jolis :

"Il faut toujours un coup de folie pour bâtir un destin"


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> pire que tout: le PACS!!
> Ca revient à un contrat de mariage en communauté de bien.
> En cas de séparation, l'autre a droit à la moitié de tes biens... (et ça peu de gens le savent...)


Ahhh le PACS  un peu trop vite assimilé à mariage sans mariage.
Bonne idée au départ mais  encore mal fagotté
Ca évoluera
Ca a le mérite d'exister



> En cas de séparation, l'autre a droit à la moitié de tes biens...


 C'est l'autre face du concept de départ d'encadrement de la vie commune
Ceci dit ca rejoint aussi certains lesglislations sur le divorce ( Etat de Californie par exemple)


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> suis je le seul à être fier d'être con?



c'était une boutade


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ah oui, je vois, être amoureux, c'est aussi être con... bon ben je dois pas être amoureux alors


Tu peux aussi être con sans être amoureux. 

Et qu'est-ce qu'être con ? Vaste sujet.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qu'être con ? Vaste sujet.



Y avait pas déjà un fil sur ce passionnant sujet ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Y avait pas déjà un fil sur ce passionnant sujet ?


Je ne sais pas. Il faudrait faire une recherche.


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Il faudrait faire une recherche.



et soigner son orthographe comme dirait Ponk


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qu'être con ? Vaste sujet.



Meuh nan, c'est simple, être con, c'est être en désaccord avec toi ... Pas compliqué 

Comme disait un vieux sorcier africain (ou un premier secrétaire du "parti", ch'sais pû trop) : "moi, je suis ouvert à la discussion ... a partir du moment où on est d'accord avec moi !"


----------



## Lila (17 Mars 2008)

....j'ai déjà été témoin à un mariage....
....j'ai déjà été témoin de plein de maraige (comme photographe)
....j'ai même déjà marié des gens (si si...)
....je me suis même marié...pas moi même hein !!! je suis marié tout court ! Ça fera 16 ans cette année + les 6 avant = 22 ans avec cette personne. Et je me dis : bof pourquoi pas prendre le risque, continuer encore, chaque jour, jour après jour juqu'au jour où elle partira où je partirai...en jouant le jeu, à fond, sans méfiance, tat pis si je prends des coups, et si j'en prends pas j'aurai eu raison d'avoir pris le risque. Et puis de toutes façons, aussi entourré que l'on soit, autant aimé que l'on puisse l'être, on ne meurt jamais que seul. Avant c'est bien de ne pas être seul, vraiment sincèrement avec un autre, histoire de voir comment c'est grandd hors de l'étroitesse de soi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....j'ai déjà été témoin à un mariage....
> ....j'ai déjà été témoin de plein de maraige (comme photographe)
> ....j'ai même déjà marié des gens (si si...)
> ....je me suis même marié...pas moi même hein !!! je suis marié tout court ! Ça fera 16 ans cette année + les 6 avant = 22 ans avec cette personne. Et je me dis : bof pourquoi pas prendre le risque, continuer encore, chaque jour, jour après jour juqu'au jour où elle partira où je partirai...en jouant le jeu, à fond, sans méfiance, tat pis si je prends des coups, et si j'en prends pas j'aurai eu raison d'avoir pris le risque. Et puis de toutes façons, aussi entourré que l'on soit, autant aimé que l'on puisse l'être, on ne meurt jamais que seul. Avant c'est bien de ne pas être seul, vraiment sincèrement avec un autre, histoire de voir comment c'est grandd hors de l'étroitesse de soi.



c'est beau comme du F Lalanne. Si si.

Et bien que je te haïsse (tu sais pourquoi), j'abonde dans ton sens, que dis je; je plussoies ardemment tes dires, je confirme que l'AMOUR: c'est beau. Avec ou sans témoin (je préfere sans, j'ai pas d'élan exhibitioniste ni de penchant pour les parto...s)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2008)

Les deux posts précédents me rappellent un détail : en principe, les témoins du mariage étaient aussi appelés à être témoins du divorce, c'est toujours en vigueur, ça ? Il y a des témoins dans la salle pour en témoigner ?

Tiens, ça me fait penser à cette superbe blonde qui refusait obstinément de se contenter d'un divorce civil, elle tenait absolument à divorcer en blanc, à l'église :rateau:



Note pour Fab'Fab : non, je ne connais pas ton ex (ou alors, je ne sais pas que c'est elle)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2008)

Bien sûr que tu la connais.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bien sûr que tu la connais.



hola, on avait dit pas de délation. ha non, pas de ça chez nous


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> hola, on avait dit pas de délation. ha non, pas de ça chez nous



En fait, c'est un problème de bande passante, Ed a une audition "hachée", certaines fréquences intermédiaires ne passent simplement pas. Par exemple, le son de la phrase "pas de délation", ben il tombe pile dans ces fréquences  :hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bien sûr que tu la connais.



Ah non, raté...


----------



## elKBron (20 Février 2011)

Allez, on remet le couvert pour un autre mariage. Pfff, c'est pénible d'être témoin.

Voilà, je vais relire l'intégralité du fil pour voir si vos idées sont toujours d'actualité. pour le mariage précédent, ben en fait j'ai juste rien fait, et cela a très bien convenu à mon amie. Quant on en reparle, elle me remercie encore d'avoir répondu à ses  attentes, c'est à dire : être simple, pas d'animation à la con, et d'être moi même 

Les nouveaux membres depuis l'ouverture du fil peuvent se mettre à participer pour de nouvelles idées


----------



## kisbizz (4 Mars 2011)

l'actualité c'est plus le divorce que le mariage ...

glisse lui discrètement a ta/ton ami/e au moment le plus approprié , c'est a dire quand la plupart des participants dans la salle est deja bien bourrés (il  ne feront plus  attention ni a toi ni aux mariés) et que sa douce moitié est allé aux toilettes ,  une enveloppe contenant  une carte de visite d'un très bon avocat et un p'tit cheque pour la participation aux frais


----------



## elKBron (8 Mars 2011)

Alors là Princesse, sacrée idée (pour me faire virer à coup de pieds au c...). genre je ne pourrais même pas profiter du bon repas, après avoir bouffé 700km 

Je vais quand même en parler avec l'autre témoin. merci 


d'autres idées ?:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2011)

Une boîte de préservatifs ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2011)

elKBron a dit:


> d'autres idées ?:rateau:


La sodomie passive t'a toujours tenté, mais tu n'as jamais osé te confier à personne, hein ?...


Cabròn !


----------



## Franck72 (13 Mars 2011)

Profites c'est pas souvent qu'on te rince la gueule gratuitement ! surtout en ce moment


----------

